# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Σαν σήμερα...

## anwnimi

''...Αν ο Θεός ξεχνούσε για μιά στιγμή οτι είμαι μιά μαριονέτα φτιαγμένη από κουρέλια στα χέρια του και μου χάριζε ένα κομμάτι ζωή, ίσως δε θα έλεγα όλα αυτά που σκεφτόμουν αλλά σίγουρα θα σκεφτόμουν όλα αυτά που λέω εδώ... 
Θα έδινα αξία στα πράγματα όχι γι'αυτό που αξίζουν, αλλά γι'αυτό που σημαίνουν... 
Θα κοιμόμουν πιό λίγο, θα ονειρευόμουν πιό πολύ, θα άκουγα όταν οι άλλοι μιλούσαν και πόσο θα απολάμβανα ένα ωραίο παγωτό σοκολάτα! 

Αν ο Θεός μου δώριζε ένα κομμάτι ζωή, θα ντυνόμουν λιτά, θα ξάπλωνα μπρούμυτα στον ήλιο, αφήνοντας ακάλυπτο όχι μονάχα το σώμα μα και τη ψυχή μου... 

Θε μου να μπορούσα να έγραφα το μίσος μου πάνω στο πάγο και να περίμενα να βγει ο ήλιος για να ζεστάνει το πάγο! Θα ζωγράφιζα μ'έν όνειρο του Βαν Γκογκ πάνω στα άστρα έν ποίημα του Μπενεντέτι κι ένα τραγούδι... 

Θε μου αν είχα ένα κομάτι ζωή, δε θα άφηνα να περάσει μιά μέρα χωρίς να πω στους ανθρώπου οτι τους αγαπώ... 
Στους ανθρώπου θα έδειχνα πόσο λάθος κάνουν να νομίζουν οτι παύουν να ερωτεύονται όταν γερνούν, χωρίς να καταλαβαίνουν οτι γερνούν όταν παύουν να ερωτεύονται. 

Στο μικρό παιδί θα έδινα φτερά αλλα΄θα το άφηνα να μάθει μονάχο του να πετάει... 

Έμθα πολλά από σας τους ανθρώπους. Έμαθα πως όλο θέλουν να ζήσουν στη κορυφή του βουνού, χωρίς να γνωρίζουν οτι η αληθινή ευτυχία βρίσκεται στο τρόπο που 
κατεβαίνεις τις απόκρημνες πλαγιές... 

Έμαθα πως οι ανθρώποι δικαιούνται να κοιτάει ο ένας τον άλλον από ψηλά, μόνο όταν πρέπει να τον βοηθήσει να σηκωθεί... 

Να λες αυτό που νοιώθεις και να κάνεις πάντα αυτό που σκέφτεσαι... 
Αν ήξερα οτι σήμερα θα ήταν η τελευταία φορά που θα σ'έβλεπα να κοιμάσαι, θα σε αγκάλιαζα σφιχτά...θα έλεγα σ'αγαπώ και δε θα υπέθετα ανόητα πως ήδη το ξέρεις... 

Το αύριο δε τόχει εξασφαλίσει κανείς, ούτε νέος ούτε γέρος.Σήμερα μπορεί να είναι η τελευταία φορά που βλέπεις τους ανθρώπου πουν αγαπάς, γι'αυτό μη περιμένεις 
άλλο, κάντο σήμερα, γιατί αν το αύριο δεν έρθει ποτέ, θα μετανοιώσεις σίγουρα για τη μέρα που δε βρήκες χρόνο για ένα χαμόγελο, ένα φιλί... 

Κράτα αυτούς που αγαπάς κοντά σου, πες τους ψιθυριστά πόσο πολύ τους χρειάζεσαι...κανείς δε θυμάται τις κρυφές σου σκέψεις, ζήατ από το Κύριο να σου δώσει τη δύναμη και την σοφία να εκφράσεις την αγάπη...'' 


Το κείμενο αυτό είχα την τύχη να το διαβάσω πριν από πολύ καιρό εδώ στο forum...Φέρεται ότι είναι η αποχαιρετιστήρια επιστολή του συγγραφέα Γκαμπριέλ Γκαρσία Μάρκες που πάσχει από πολύ σοβαρή ασθένεια... Ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι δική του τι σημασία έχει; Είναι το πιο δυνατό κείμενο που έχω διαβάσει ποτέ και αξίζουν χίλια ευχαριστώ στο δημιουργό του... 

Σ'ευχαριστώ που είχες την φώτιση να χωρέσεις όλη την ουσία του κόσμου σε μία κόλλα χαρτί. 

Ευχαριστώ και το φόρουμ που μου έχει δώσει την ευκαιρία να εκφραστώ πιο ελεύθερα, να έρθω σε επαφή με εσάς, με ανθρώπους που καταλαβαίνουν και να με πάει ένα βήμα πιο πέρα... 

Σήμερα κάπου έτυχε να διαβάσω ότι ο Θεός για να μας δείξει ότι νοιάζεται όταν πονάμε για κάποιον που χάσαμε, μας στέλνεις φίλους για να μας παρηγορήσουν... 

Ακόμα κι αν είναι έτσι, ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι, αν δεν υπάρχει, πάνω από όλα *ευχαριστώ* μια μεγάλη ψυχή που είχα την τύχη να γνωρίσω εδώ μέσα και είμαι σίγουρη πως 
ξέρει ποια είναι...

Θα ήθελα να αφιερώσω και κάτι ακόμα σε κάποιον άλλο...


*Σαν σήμερα...*

Σαν σήμερα η ψυχή σου ελευθερώθηκε από τα γήινα δεσμά της... Ένα κρύο βράδυ του Νοέμβρη... Πέταξε σαν πουλί και ίσως βρήκε τον πατέρα που έχασες μικρός και τον μικρό αδερφό σου... Μπορεί να ανυπομονούσες να τους συναντήσεις κάποια μέρα όπως κι εγώ εσένα, ποιος ξέρει; Ποιος ξέρει τι αισθανόσουν εκείνη τη στιγμή; 

Αν φοβήθηκες, αν τρόμαξες για αυτό το μακρινό σου ταξίδι; Εκείνο το τελευταίο δάκρυ που έχυσες λίγα λεπτά πριν ακουστεί η σειρήνα του ασθενοφόρου τι να σήμαινε άραγε; Άραγε με σκέφτηκες μια στιγμή πριν από το μακρινό σου ταξίδι; Άραγε με χρειάστηκες να σου κρατώ το χέρι λίγο πριν αναχωρήσεις; Άραγε ...;


Έφτασα αλλά ήταν πια αργά... Σου κράτησα το κρύο χέρι σου, σε έσφιξα όσο πιο δυνατά μπορούσα στην αγκαλιά μου, σε φίλησα όσο πιο πολύ μπορούσα, όσο δεν το έκανα ποτέ, αλλά το ταξίδι σου δεν μπορούσε να περιμένει περισσότερο. Είχες κιόλας φύγει... Δεν πρόλαβες να μου πεις ένα γεια κι εγώ να σου πω σ'αγαπώ, ένα συγνώμη...

Να'σαι καλά όπου κι αν είσαι. Δώσε μου τη δύναμη να κάνω πράξη αυτό που πάντα μου έλεγες. "Εσύ να κοιτάς μπροστά, όχι πίσω"

----------


## weird

Το κειμενο αυτο, αυτη η υπεροχη προσφορα ψυχης αυτου του ανθρωπου, μας το διαβασε σε καποια απο τις ομαδικες μας συνεδριες η ψυχοθεραπευτρια μου.
Ηταν η πρωτη φορα που εκδηλωθηκα, με αγγιξε βαθια πολυ, καυτα ρυακια ετρεχαν απο τα ματια μου αχ! Κι ειχα ενα κρατημα με το κλαμα.. Αλλα τοτε αφεθηκα, λυτρωθηκα. ολη η ευαισθησια μου βγηκε στην επιφανεια, ειχε βρει μια διοδο, αυτα τα λογια. Που γραφηκαν σε μια στιγμη τελους αλλα τοσο μα τοσο φωτεινη!
Δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε εκεινη τη συνεδρια, σηματοδοτουσε ενα ανοιγμα για μενα, ετσι οπως γλυκα ακουμησαν αυτες οι αληθειες στα κρυφα κομματια της ψυχης.
Μου θυμησες κατι τοσο εντονο, σ ευχαριστω!
Με αγγιξε το \"σαν σημερα\" που τοσο τρυφερα εναποθετεις στην αγκαλια του φορουμ αυτου.
Μου θυμησε εναν φτερωτο αγγελο που εχεις μεσα στην καρδια σου και που μαζι με σενα, τον εχω γνωρισει και αυτον!
Ειμαι σιγουρη, θα βρεις το δρομο, θα βρεις τη δυναμη για το μπροστα, θα συνεχισεις να την βρισκεις, αφου ολο το σθενος και τη σοφια που απαιτει η αγαπη εσυ τα εχεις.
Να εισαι καλα ψυχη μου ομορφη!

----------


## anwnimi

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ μα πάρα πολύ καλή μου weird!
Μακάρι να τα διαθέτω όλα αυτά που βλέπεις σε μένα γιατί οι περισσότεροι δεν είμαστε αντικειμενικοί με τον εαυτό μας ή τουλάχιστον όσο γίνεται αντικειμενικοί και άλλοτε τον κρίνουμε υπέρμετρα και άλλοτε τον αδικούμε, ανάλογα το χαρακτήρα μας.

Σας ευχαριστώ και όλους όσους διαθέσατε το χρόνο για διαβάσετε το τεράστιο κείμενό μου. Ήταν η πρώτη φορά που έγραφα κάτι απευθείας σε κείνον και μου βγήκε πολύ αυθόρμητα. Και τι θα έδινα να λάμβανα μια τελευταία απάντηση σε όλα αυτά. 

Τέλος πάντων, δε θέλω να σας ρίξω άλλο. 

\"Που γραφηκαν σε μια στιγμη τελους αλλα τοσο μα τοσο φωτεινη!\"
Το κείμενο πραγματικά είναι απερίγραπτο. Δε βρίσκω λόγια. Με τι σοφία αυτός ο άνθρωπος έγραψε... Άραγε τότε βλέπει καλύτερα ο άνθρωπος, στο τέλος; Και όταν θα φτάσουμε εμείς σε εκείνη τη στιγμή άραγε τι απολογισμό θα κάνουμε ο καθένας για τη ζωή του; 

\"Είναι τόσο μικρή η ζωή π\'ανάθεμά τη! Τόσο μικρή ! Ούτε τον εαυτό σου δεν μπορείς να γνωρίσεις. Ούτε ακόμα να χορτάσεις αυτή τη γλυκιά προσμονή , για όλ\'αυτά που έτσι κι αλλιώς, το ξέρεις πως δε θα\'ρθουν...\"

\"Τι να την κάνουμε την καλοσύνη μας; Κουράστηκα!Αλήθεια σου λέω. Κουράστηκα πια! Αλλιώς την ήθελα εγώ τη ζωή. Αλλιώς την ονειρευόμουνα. Τίποτα δεν ήρθε όπως το ήθελα. Ξεκίνησα με ένα χαρταετό και νόμιζα πως θα πετάξω σ\' όλη τη γη. Όσο θυμάμαι τι στολίδια έβαζα σ\'αυτή την πελώρια ουρά του χαρταετού μου...\"

\"Μα πως γίνεται να μη ξαναγυρίσει εδώ το Χριστινάκι; Πως ξεπερνιέται ο θάνατος! Θυμότανε τη γιαγιά τη Δέσποινα. Εκείνη δεν το φοβόταν το θάνατο. Τον γνώριζε καλά. Μα η γιαγιά η Δέσποινα πίστευε πάνω από όλα στο Θεό... ...Γι\' αυτό δεν την έλιωνε ο θάνατος\"

\"Πρόσεξε μην ξεχάσεις ποτέ πως η ζωή αγαπά αυτούς που την περιμένουν στη γωνιά του δρόμου, με ένα λουλούδι στο χέρι. Μπορεί να γονατίζεις, να σέρνεσαι, να ματώνεις. Ωραία! Δε χάλασε ο κόσμος. Έτσι συμβαίνει με τους ανθρώπους. Έχεις πάντα τον καιρό να σηκωθείς. Τ\'αγάλματα μόνο δε λυγάνε\"

Από το αγαπημένο Χρώμα του Φεγγαριού της Παπαδάκη, όπου συνεχώς υπάρχει ο λόγος και ο αντίλογος, οι δύο πλευρές του ίδιου νομίσματος.

----------


## weird

Νιωθω οτι τα διαθετεις κοριτσι μου.
Εχω παρει απεραντη αγαπη απο εσενα. Αγαπη που με θρεφει.
Σε υπερευχαριστω!
Κι εσενα Νικο, που εκανες το φορουμ αυτο. Μου εχει ηδη δωσει τοσα πολλα! Οπως και σε πολλους αλλους πιστευω :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Είναι πολύ ωραία λέξη το ευχαριστώ. Ειδικά όταν έχεις ανθρώπους που αξίζει να τους το πεις

----------


## magda-ps.

Είναι πολύ συγνηνιτικό το κείμενό σου. Δεν μπορώ να εκφράσω με λόγια αυτά που ένιωσα. Τέτοιες μέρες έχασα πέρσι μια πολύ καλή φίλη. Δεν είμουν κι εγώ δυστυχώς κοντά της τις τελευταίες στιγμές. Τη νιώθω όμως να με κοιτάζει από ψηλά και να με βοηθάει σε δυσκολίες που περνάω. Τη νιώθω δίπλα μου, χαμογελαστή να βλέπει τα παιδιά της να μεγαλώνουν. Σαν να την ακούω κάθε πρωί να με φωνάζει όπως τότε να πιούμε το πρωινό καφεδάκι στη δουλειά. Τη νιώθω ευχαριστημένη να βλέπει ανθρώπους που βοήθησε να έχουν βρει την ευτυχία.
Σ\'ευχαριστούμε γι\'αυτά που έγραψες. Μίλησαν μέσα από σένα κι άλλες ψυχές. Δεν μπορώ να γράψω περισσότερα...........

----------


## anwnimi

Να\'σαι καλά Μάγδα. Για μένα που πάντα έχω δυσκολία στο να εκφράζομαι, να εκφράζω τα συναισθήματα και τις σκέψεις μου, ειδικά στον προφορικό λόγο, τα λόγια σας με κάνουν και νιώθω ότι τελικά ίσως κάτι καταφέρνω. 

Να\'σαι κοντά στα παιδάκια της, είναι το καλύτερο δώρο στη φίλη σου...Να\'ναι καλά....

----------


## anwnimi

Ψάχνω τα λόγια...ψάχνω τις λέξεις...μέσα από στίχους, μουσικές...όλα ταιριάζουν κι όλα είναι λίγα...ή πολύ περισσότερα από αυτό που ψάχνω...

Αναπολώ...Μου λείπει το τότε..το κάποτε...που έγινε ποτέ...τίποτε...σιωπή...ησυχί ...νέκρα...γιατί...πώς...εγωισ ός..

κενό

----------


## anwnimi

Παρόλαυτά... πάντα θα μου λείπεις...εσύ και το τότε

Το σημερινό δικό μου μνημόσυνο είναι όχι μόνο για σένα αλλά και για τη χαμένη μου δύναμη. Που όσο κι αν ακούγεται παράξενο, την τροφοδοτούσες μεσα από τη στάση σου που πολλές φορές ήταν σκληρή, εσύ. Σ\'αγαπώ και σε χρειάζομαι πολύ, περισσότερο από όσο νόμιζα.

----------


## anwnimi

Είμαι θυμωμένη...μαζί μου...Θέλω να μου λείπεις μόνο επειδή σ\'αγαπώ και όχι γιατί χρειάζομαι δεκανίκια. Έχω καταστρέψει το μνημόσυνό μου. Συγγνώμη...

----------


## anwnimi

Πόσο γρήγορα τελικά τρέχει η ζωή...
Δεν μπορείς να την αιχμαλωτίσεις...να την κρατήσεις εστω και για μια στιγμή στάσιμη...
Μόλις το προηγούμενο δευτερόλεπτο ανήκει κιόλας στο παρελθόν! Όπως και τούτο εδώ που περνάει τώρα...
Και τι διαφορετικό που είναι το κάθε δευτερόλεπτο από το προηγούμενο.
Όπως και ο χρόνος ο τωρινός από τον προηγούμενο και από τον προ-προηγούμενο...
Και εσύ θες να κρατήσεις μια στιγμούλα, καλή ή κακή, ευτυχισμένη ή πονεμένη, αλλά αυτή έχει πετάξει ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ μακριά...στη χώρα του παρελθόντος. Όσο κι αν την σκέφτεσαι, όσο κι αν προσπαθείς να την ξαναβιώσεις δεν μπορεί ΠΟΤΕ να ξαναγυρίσει. Γιατί όμως να θες να την ξαναζήσεις; Ίσως γιατί δεν ήσουν τόσο παρών όταν την ζούσες; Ή μήπως και γιατί απορείς για το πόσο αλλάζεις δευτερόλεπτο με δευτερόλεπτο, χρόνο με χρόνο και θες να απαρνηθείς αυτή την αλλαγή; Μήπως νιώθεις ενοχές για αυτή την αλλαγή ή μήπως θα ήθελες αυτή η αλλαγή να ήταν πιο μεγάλη;
Μπερδεμένη πολύ...

----------


## Φοίβη

Κλαίς τη χαμένη σου στιγμούλα ανώνυμη? Κλαίς που την έχασες και τη νοσταλγείς και τη θέλεις πίσω? 
Η στιγμή εκείνη περιέχει ατόφιο κι απαράλαχτο ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού σου που τώρα δεν είναι πια το ίδιο. Μαζί με τη στιγμή μήπως κλαίς κι εκείνο το κομμάτι, εκείνο το αθώο κομμάτι που τότε δεν ήξερε οτι θα άλλαζει και πώς θα ήταν μετά απο αυτή την αλλαγή?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Ψάχνω τα λόγια...ψάχνω τις λέξεις...μέσα από στίχους, μουσικές...όλα ταιριάζουν κι όλα είναι λίγα...ή πολύ περισσότερα από αυτό που ψάχνω...
> 
> Αναπολώ...Μου λείπει το τότε..το κάποτε...που έγινε ποτέ...τίποτε...σιωπή...ησυχί ...νέκρα...γιατί...πώς...εγωισ ός..
> 
> κενό


Σιωπή,
απουσία,
μια νεκρική ησυχία.
Τότε,
παλιά, 
μα, χάθηκε πια.
Εφυγε,
πέρασε,
πέταξε μακριά.
Έκανε,
άγγιξε,
αφανίστηκε μετά.
Κενό,
θλίψη, 
άδειο 
και μαύρο.
Απών,
παρελθόν, 
που σβήνει,
και κλείνει, 
τελειώνει.
Μακριά,
στο πουθενά,
κανείς,
ποτέ ξανά,
αιώνια. 

Λέξεις.... θύμησες.
Απο τότε που την απώλεια -
γεύση άγρια την ένιωθα, μέσα στο στόμα μου.
Πόσα μου θυμίζεις.
Είναι βαρύ το κενό.
Μα ζήσε το.
Δεν είσαι μόνη.

----------


## anwnimi

Φοίβη μου αυτό που λες πραγματικά είναι ένα μέρος απο αυτά που γράφω και αισθάνομαι...Ένα μέρος γιατί υπάρχουν και άλλα αντικρουόμενα συναισθήματα...Κι αναρρωτιέμαι γιατί να αισθάνομαι έτσι; Γιατί ενοχές;

Weird μου γράφεις αυτά που νιώθω, πραγματικά καλή μου...Τόσο βαθιά...

Αναρρωτιέμαι...Γιατί κάποιοι άνθρωποι μπορούν και προχωρούν πιο εύκολα μπροστά αξιοποιώντας την απώλεια - και τη ζωή; Μερικές φορές θυμώνω με την ευαισθησία μου...Έχουν περάσει 2 χρόνια κι εγώ είμαι μέσα στα μαύρα ντυμένη, σαν να αρνούμαι κάτι, άσχετα αν η διάθεσή μου μοιάζει και έχει καλυτερέψει σημαντικά. Θέλω να προχωρήσω; Ναι. Δε θέλω να προχωρήσω; Πάλι ναι...

Άλλη απορία...Οι άνθρωποι που βιώνουν την απώλεια έχουν την τάση να βγάλουν τον πόνο τους, όταν δεν μπορούν να το κάνουν με άλλους τρόπους, μέσω του γραψίματος;

----------


## Φοίβη

Έχεις δίκιο ανώνυμη. Τα ποστ σου είναι τόσο πολύ γεμάτα απο πολλά και αντικρουόμενα συναισθήματα, τόσο ξέχειλα απο ευαισθησία που εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν κατάφερα παρά να ακούσω ένα μόνο κομμάτι. Χαίρομαι που η weird κατάφερε να σε νιώσει τόσο βαθιά.
Αυτή την ευαισθησία σου πολύ την κακίζεις γιατί έχεις την αίσθηση οτι σε κρατάει πίσω, οτι δεν σε αφήνει να προχωρήσεις μπροστά. Απο την άλλη, δεν ξέρω αν είναι η ευαισθησία σου που σε κρατά ή αυτό που λες \" Σαν να αρνούμαι κάτι\". Ίσως να αρνείσαι να προχωρήσεις, ακριβώς όπως αρνείσαι να μείνεις στάσιμη, δυο επιλογές αντίθετες αλλά τόσο ισοδύναμες, αυτή τη στιγμή μέσα σου.
Όσο για την τελευταία σου ερώτηση, εγώ τουλάχιστον, σε στιγμές μεγάλου πόνου, έχω βρει την έκφραση μέσω μιας τέχνης τη μοναδική ανακούφιση. Έχω γράψει κι έχω χορέψει γιατί ξεχειλίζω και κάπου θέλω να αποθέσω το συναίσθημα, κάπου που να γίνει απόλυτα δεκτό.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Φοίβη_
> ......Τα ποστ σου είναι τόσο πολύ γεμάτα απο πολλά και αντικρουόμενα συναισθήματα, τόσο ξέχειλα απο ευαισθησία .......
> Αυτή την ευαισθησία σου πολύ την κακίζεις γιατί έχεις την αίσθηση οτι σε κρατάει πίσω, οτι δεν σε αφήνει να προχωρήσεις μπροστά. Απο την άλλη, δεν ξέρω αν είναι η ευαισθησία σου που σε κρατά ή αυτό που λες \" Σαν να αρνούμαι κάτι\". Ίσως να αρνείσαι να προχωρήσεις, ακριβώς όπως αρνείσαι να μείνεις στάσιμη, δυο επιλογές αντίθετες αλλά τόσο ισοδύναμες, αυτή τη στιγμή μέσα σου.
> Όσο για την τελευταία σου ερώτηση, εγώ τουλάχιστον, σε στιγμές μεγάλου πόνου, έχω βρει την έκφραση μέσω μιας τέχνης τη μοναδική ανακούφιση. Έχω γράψει κι έχω χορέψει γιατί ξεχειλίζω και κάπου θέλω να αποθέσω το συναίσθημα, κάπου που να γίνει απόλυτα δεκτό.


Συμφωνω πολύ.
Τα λόγια σου, ξεχειλίζουν από ευαισθησία, μια ευαισθησία που εμενα προσωπικά με αγγίζει κατευθείαν στην καρδιά, κάνει ότι πιο όμορφο και σπάνιο υπάρχει μέσα μου να βγαίνει στην επιφάνεια.
Είναι τόσο πολύτιμη η ευαισθησία, μα είναι και ένα φορτίο βαρύ.....Εχω βρεθεί συχνά κι εγω θυμωμένη με τις διάφορες ευαισθησίες μου.
Ποτέ κατι δεν είναι μόνο θετικό ή μόνο αρνητικό.
Το καθετι, εχει το όφελος και το κόστος του.
Μπορείς όμως, να τα πηγαίνεις καλα με την ευαισθησία σου,
όπως ακριβώς με μια καλή φίλη:Να την αποδέχεσαι με τα στραβά της, να την αγαπάς για τα καλά της.
Όταν αγαπάμε κάποιον, δεν θελουμε να τον κόψουμε στα δικά μας μέτρα, παρά τον δεχόμαστε.
Αποδέξου έτσι και τον εαυτό σου,
όπως τόσο εγκάρδια ξέρεις να αποδέχεσαι τους άλλους.
Φοίβη,
τα λόγια σου, τόσο δυνατά....
Αρνείσαι να μείνεις στάσιμη και αρνείσα να προσωρήσεις.
Δυο αντίθετες επιλογές, αλλα τόσο ισοδύναμες μέσα σου, α΄υ τ ή τη στιγμή. Πόσο όμορφα το λες....
Είναι δύσκολο,
να βρίσκεται κανείς στο ανάμεσα.
Λίγο αποτο ένα, λίγο απο το άλλο, και τελικά κανένα απο τα δύο.
Μηπως, υπάρχει κάτι που δεν σε αφήνει ανώνυμη να επιλέξεις αυτή τη στιγμή?

Μπορούμε να αποθέσουμε οποιουδήποτε είδους συναίσθημα πάνω στην Τέχνη, πόσο όμορφα εκφράζεσαι....

Η Τέχνη όλα τα χωρά, ακόμα και τα πιο ακραία, ακόμα και τα παράλογα.
Ακόμα κι εκείνα που θα παρεξηγούνταν.
Μια έντονη κίνηση του κορμιού, αυθαίρετη, αυτοματη, πανω σε έναν χορό αυτοσχεδιασμού.

Ή τον θρήνο της απουσίας μέσα σε ενα τραγούδι απο λόγια και ήχους...
Κατι για το οποιο τόσο σπάνια μιλάμε οι άνθρωποι.
Εκφράσου Ανώνυμη!
ΕΚΦΡΑΣΟΥ....
Βγαλτο απο μεσα σου,
οπως μπορεις,
και οπως αντεχεις.

----------


## weird

Θέλω κάπου να αποθέσω το συναίσθημα,
κάπου που να γίνει απόλυτα δεκτό.

Φοίβη....
αυτή η φράση σου, δεν μπορω να σου περιγράψω, ποσο με συγκινεί...
Θυμάστε, Ανώνυμη και Φοίβη, την κουβεντούλα που είχαμε πριν κάποιο καιρό?

Τότε που μιλούσαμε για πινέλα και για χρώματα?

Όμορφα δεν ήταν?

Παίρνω μια κόλλα με χαρτί,
την βάφω με το πιο βαθύ μενεξεδί,
την κρεμώ πάνω απο την μέρα μου,
σας την χαρίζω  :Smile:

----------


## Φοίβη

Ναι, τη θυμάμαι την κουβέντα μας, weird, και ναι, ήταν όμορφη πολύ για μένα.
Πρόσφατα μου συνέβη κάτι που δεν είχα ξανανιώσει. Ένιωσα οτι είχα κατέβει τόσο βαθιά μέσα στον συναισθηματικό μου κόσμο, είχα έρθει σε τόσο μεγάλη επαφή με τα συναισθήματά μου, που μου ήταν αδύνατον να εκφράσω πια το βάθος, την ένταση, την υφή, τη δόνησή τους, μόνο με το λόγο. Εγώ που πάντα έγραφα ώρες ολόκληρες για το μέσα μου, και έχω μια ιδιαίτερη σχέση με τις λέξεις, τώρα έβρισκα το γραπτό λόγο τόσο φτωχό.
Έβαλα μουσική κι άφησα το σώμα μου να μιλήσει. Χωρίς βήματα, χωρίς χορογραφία, μόνο χορός με την έννοια της σωματικής έκφρασης και συναίσθημα. Κι αυτό με ανακούφισε, ένιωσα οτι τα \"είπα\", τα \"εγραψα\". Πάνω στο πάτωμα, μέσα στη μουσική.
Και λίγες μέρες μετά αγόρασα δαχτυλομπογιές! Δεν τις έχω ανοίξει ακόμα, θα το κάνω όταν είμαι έτοιμη. Και θα πιτσιλίσω το χαρτί με τα χρωματιστά συναισθήματά μου...και μετά θα παίξω!!!
Τα λόγια που σε συγκίνησαν τόσο, weird, ήταν μια κατάθεση της ψυχής μου.
Σε ευχαριστώ για τη μενεξεδιά ζωγραφιά σου.
Τι όμορφο χρώμα...Τι μελωδική λέξη... :Wink:

----------


## anwnimi

Κι εγώ τη θυμάμαι εκείνη την \"πολύχρωμη\" κουβέντα μας και μάλιστα μου ειχατε δώσει πολύ μεγάλη ενθάρρυνση τότε...Τότε είχα νιώσει πολλή μεγάλη θέληση και αντοχή να ανατρέψω πολλά...
Τώρα νιώθω μια ηττοπάθεια. Σαν να έκανα κάποιο δρόμο και κουράστηκα, βαρέθηκα, εκνευριστηκα...

Απαντήσατε επομένως καταφατικά στο ερώτημά μου, στο ότι μπορούμε να εκφραστούμε αλλιώς όταν δεν μπορούμε να εκφράσουμε με λεκτικό τρόπο το συναίσθημα. Βέβαια μιλήσατε για τέχνη που εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν μπορώ να πω ότι κάνω κάτι τέτοιο, όμως εδώ ήταν η πρώτη φορά που απλώς κάθισα και έγραψα κάτι...
Ακόμα και στο σκίτσο που κάτι καταφέρνω, όταν τα έδειξα στην θεραπεύτρια είπε ότι βγάζω κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό μέσα από αυτά, δεν το πίστευε. Η αντίφαση στο μεγαλέιο της.

Weird μου ότι λες για την ευαισθησία με συγκίνησε. Κάποια περίοδο απολάμβανα αυτή μου την ευαισθησία γιατί πια πετούσα τη μάσκα του \"δεν πρέπει να με δει ο άλλος πόσο πονάω\" και ένιωσα πολύ ελεύθερη να το εκφράζω όσο θέλω γιατί είχα το δικαίωμα να το κάνω, αναγνώριζα για πρώτη φορά στον εαυτό μου ότι δεν θα πρέπει να αισθάνεται ενοχές με τα συναισθήματα που βιώνει. Ε καιρώ όμως, καθως δεν ήμουν μαθημένη, άρχισα να δυσλειτουργώ, να νιώθω εγκλωβισμένη σε αυτό και αδύναμη, ανίσχυρη, σε σημείο να παραμελώ την υγεία μου, οι φοβίες να επιστρέψουν και εγώ να κάθομαι και να τους ανοίγω την πόρτα. Ενώ πρώτα που δεν επέτρεπα στον ευατό μου να δείχνει αδύναμος, αντλούσα δύναμη για να το κάνω πράξη. Κι όλα αυτά έγιναν από τότε που ήρθε ο θάνατος.

\"Αυτή την ευαισθησία σου πολύ την κακίζεις γιατί έχεις την αίσθηση οτι σε κρατάει πίσω, οτι δεν σε αφήνει να προχωρήσεις μπροστά. Απο την άλλη, δεν ξέρω αν είναι η ευαισθησία σου που σε κρατά ή αυτό που λες \" Σαν να αρνούμαι κάτι\". Ίσως να αρνείσαι να προχωρήσεις, ακριβώς όπως αρνείσαι να μείνεις στάσιμη, δυο επιλογές αντίθετες αλλά τόσο ισοδύναμες, αυτή τη στιγμή μέσα σου.
\"
Φοίβη δεν ξέρω...Νομίζω είναι ένας συνδυασμός...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Φοίβη_
> Ναι, τη θυμάμαι την κουβέντα μας, weird, και ναι, ήταν όμορφη πολύ για μένα.
> Πρόσφατα μου συνέβη κάτι που δεν είχα ξανανιώσει. Ένιωσα οτι είχα κατέβει τόσο βαθιά μέσα στον συναισθηματικό μου κόσμο, είχα έρθει σε τόσο μεγάλη επαφή με τα συναισθήματά μου, που μου ήταν αδύνατον να εκφράσω πια το βάθος, την ένταση, την υφή, τη δόνησή τους, μόνο με το λόγο. Εγώ που πάντα έγραφα ώρες ολόκληρες για το μέσα μου, και έχω μια ιδιαίτερη σχέση με τις λέξεις, τώρα έβρισκα το γραπτό λόγο τόσο φτωχό.
> Αυτή τη σχέση με το γράψιμο, την έχω κι εγώ...Από πολύ μικρή, άρχισα να γράφω για το μέσα μου. Ενιωσα, οτι η \"κατάθεση\" ερχοταν απο την ψυχή σου, γιατι κυριολεκτικά, κάθε κουβέντα με κατέκλυσε με έντονο συναίσθημα, ένιωσα το συναίσθημα, πίσω απο τη λέξη, το ιδιαίτερο, πίσω απο τη λέξη. Σ ευχαριστώ που μοιράστηκες, κάτι τόσο δικό σου, με αυτόν τον όμορφο τρόπο.
> Έβαλα μουσική κι άφησα το σώμα μου να μιλήσει. Χωρίς βήματα, χωρίς χορογραφία, μόνο χορός με την έννοια της σωματικής έκφρασης και συναίσθημα. Κι αυτό με ανακούφισε, ένιωσα οτι τα \"είπα\", τα \"εγραψα\". Πάνω στο πάτωμα, μέσα στη μουσική.
> 
> Ναι! Το σώμα μας μιλάει...αρκεί να το αφήσουμε. Σου μίλησα για χορο αυτοσχέδιο, κάτι που μου ήρθε στο νου, διαβάζοντάς σε... μου ηρθαν στον νου, δύσκολες, δικές μου στιγμές. Δεν είχα βυθιστεί, σαν εσένα, αμεσα μέσα στο συναίσθημα. Ειχα βυθιστεί έμμεσα σε αυτό, είχα βυθιστεί στο ίδιο μου το σώμα. Ηταν απο τις τις πιο δυσκολες ώρες ..... Τότε λοιπόν, το σώμα μου, το αισθανόμουν σαν αγκιλωμένο. Εβαλα κι εγω τη μουσική και χόρεψα, όπως ποτέ ξανά, αφήνοντας το σώμα να μιλήσει. Κάθε κίνηση κι ενα σύμφωνο, ένα φωνήεν, ένα παράπονο, μια λύτρωση μικρή.... Όλα αυτά. 
> Και λίγες μέρες μετά αγόρασα δαχτυλομπογιές! Δεν τις έχω ανοίξει ακόμα, θα το κάνω όταν είμαι έτοιμη. Και θα πιτσιλίσω το χαρτί με τα χρωματιστά συναισθήματά μου...και μετά θα παίξω!!!
> Τα λόγια που σε συγκίνησαν τόσο, weird, ήταν μια κατάθεση της ψυχής μου.
> ...


Φιλιά!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Κι εγώ τη θυμάμαι εκείνη την \"πολύχρωμη\" κουβέντα μας και μάλιστα μου ειχατε δώσει πολύ μεγάλη ενθάρρυνση τότε...Τότε είχα νιώσει πολλή μεγάλη θέληση και αντοχή να ανατρέψω πολλά...
> Τώρα νιώθω μια ηττοπάθεια. Σαν να έκανα κάποιο δρόμο και κουράστηκα, βαρέθηκα, εκνευριστηκα...
> 
> Απαντήσατε επομένως καταφατικά στο ερώτημά μου, στο ότι μπορούμε να εκφραστούμε αλλιώς όταν δεν μπορούμε να εκφράσουμε με λεκτικό τρόπο το συναίσθημα. Βέβαια μιλήσατε για τέχνη που εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν μπορώ να πω ότι κάνω κάτι τέτοιο, όμως εδώ ήταν η πρώτη φορά που απλώς κάθισα και έγραψα κάτι...
> Ακόμα και στο σκίτσο που κάτι καταφέρνω, όταν τα έδειξα στην θεραπεύτρια είπε ότι βγάζω κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό μέσα από αυτά, δεν το πίστευε. Η αντίφαση στο μεγαλέιο της.
> 
> Weird μου ότι λες για την ευαισθησία με συγκίνησε. Κάποια περίοδο απολάμβανα αυτή μου την ευαισθησία γιατί πια πετούσα τη μάσκα του \"δεν πρέπει να με δει ο άλλος πόσο πονάω\" και ένιωσα πολύ ελεύθερη να το εκφράζω όσο θέλω γιατί είχα το δικαίωμα να το κάνω, αναγνώριζα για πρώτη φορά στον εαυτό μου ότι δεν θα πρέπει να αισθάνεται ενοχές με τα συναισθήματα που βιώνει. Ε καιρώ όμως, καθως δεν ήμουν μαθημένη, άρχισα να δυσλειτουργώ, να νιώθω εγκλωβισμένη σε αυτό και αδύναμη, ανίσχυρη, σε σημείο να παραμελώ την υγεία μου, οι φοβίες να επιστρέψουν και εγώ να κάθομαι και να τους ανοίγω την πόρτα. 
> Συχώρα με,
> ...


Ανώνυμη,
μας νιώθεις?
Μας ακούς?
Η εχεις κλεισει τις πόρτες?
Μην αφορίζεις το συναίσθημα.
Δεξου το,
Βγάλε το, 
δειξε το....
Οταν ρώτησες, για εναλλακτικο τρόπο έκφρασης,
τι ακριβώς έψαχνες?
την απαντηση απο εμας για το αν γινεται αυτό?
Νομίζω οτι κάτι άλλο υπάρχει πίσω απο αυτην σου την απορία.
Δεν στο γράφω για να μας το εκθέσεις,
μα σου λέω απλά τι λαμβάνω, τι με προβληματίζει.

----------


## anwnimi

Weird αυτό ρωτούσα απλά θεωρώ ότι εγώ δυσκολεύομαι ΚΑΙ σε αυτόν τον τομέα. Αλλιώς δε θα έβγαζα τέτοια αντιφατικά σκίτσα. Ήθελα να μάθω αν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που εκφραζουν έτσι κάτι που τους βαραίνει πολύ, όπως μου απαντήσατε εσείς, αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι που όχι, κι αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι που το κάνουν αλλά αντιφατικά όπως εγώ. Αυτό που λαμβάνεις είναι μάλλον ο θυμός μου για τον εαυτό μου, ακόμη και αυτή την αντίφαση που εκφράζω μέσα από τα σκίτσα!
Πολλές φορές το κάνω αυτό στο ΄φόρουμ. Εκθέτω κάτι, ακόμα και \"προβληματικό\" τις περισσότερες φορές, κι αν κάποιος νιώθει το ίδιο με μένα αισθάνομαι λιγότερο εξωγήινη...Δυστυχως χρειάζομαι σχεδόν πάντα τη διαρκή ανατροφοδότηση από έξω...
Γιατί νιώθεις ότι δε σας ακούω; Επειδη αφορίζω το συναίσθημα; Ότι δε σας νιώθω είναι αναπόφευκτο αφού αισθάνομαι διαφορετικά συναισθήματα σε σχέση με τους εναλλακτικούς τρόπους έκφρασης (όπως τους βιώνω εγώ και όχι εσείς εννοείται) αλλά και σε ότι αφορά το συναίσθημα (πάλι όπως το βιώνω εγώ...) Οπότε λογικό δεν είναι να υπάρχει απόκλιση αλλά τουλάχιστον γόνιμος διάλογος;

\"Συχώρα με,
μα δεν εχω καταλάβει, πως ακριβώς συνδέεις την επάνοδο των φοβιών με την έκφραση του συναισθήματός σου... υπάρχει κάτι, ένα λεπτό σημείο, που δεν λαμβάνω και ίσως χρειάζομαι τη βοήθειά σου...αν θελεις φυσικα, να το μιλήσεις.\"
Εξήγησα τη χρονική ακολουθία των συμβάντων σε σχέση με την αποδοχή του συναισθήματος από εμένα ΄και κατέληξα ότι σημαντικό ρόλο στις φοβίες έχει παίξει και αυτό, γιατί μπορεί να είμαι πιο ελεύθερη να αποδέχομαι το συναίσθημα αλλά δεν ξέρω ΠΩΣ να το διαχειρίζομαι ώστε να μη με παρασέρνει υπερβολικά και να με αφήνει χωρίς όπλα...Έτσι τουλάχιστον νομίζω μέχρι τώρα...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Weird αυτό ρωτούσα απλά θεωρώ ότι εγώ δυσκολεύομαι ΚΑΙ σε αυτόν τον τομέα. Αλλιώς δε θα έβγαζα τέτοια αντιφατικά σκίτσα. Ήθελα να μάθω αν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που εκφραζουν έτσι κάτι που τους βαραίνει πολύ, όπως μου απαντήσατε εσείς, αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι που όχι, κι αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι που το κάνουν αλλά αντιφατικά όπως εγώ. Αυτό που λαμβάνεις είναι μάλλον ο θυμός μου για τον εαυτό μου, ακόμη και αυτή την αντίφαση που εκφράζω μέσα από τα σκίτσα!
> *Εννοείς οτι δυσκολεύεσαι να εκφράσεις ακόμα και εναλλακτικά το συναίσθημα σου? Παντως κι εγω, σαν τη Φοίβη, ενιωσα το ξεχειλισμα του συναισθήματος μεσα απο τα γραπτά σου....* 
> Πολλές φορές το κάνω αυτό στο ΄φόρουμ. Εκθέτω κάτι, ακόμα και \"προβληματικό\" τις περισσότερες φορές, κι αν κάποιος νιώθει το ίδιο με μένα αισθάνομαι λιγότερο εξωγήινη...*Κι αν κάποιος νιώθει το ίδιο, νιώθεις λιγότερο μόνη.... Όλοι εχουμε την ανάγκη, να μην νιώθουμε αλλότριοι, εξωγήινοι.... αυτό που ονομάζεις χρωματίζοντάς το αρνητικά με το ύφος σου, διαρκή ανατροφοδότηση, είναι ουσιαστικά η ανάγκη αλληλεπίδρασης, επικοινωνίας, επαφής.... αναγκη του κάθε ανθρώπου, να μοιραστεί και να αυτοπροδιοριστεί μεσα απο αλληλεπιδράσεις με τους άλλους. Είναι μια φυσική ανάγκη.... μην αφήνεις την ενοχή σου, να στο κρύβει αυτό καλή μου...*Δυστυχως χρειάζομαι σχεδόν πάντα τη διαρκή ανατροφοδότηση από έξω...
> 
> 
> Γιατί νιώθεις ότι δε σας ακούω; Επειδη αφορίζω το συναίσθημα; 
> *Ισως να κάνω λάθος... μάλλον με μπέρδεψε η περισσότερο λογική χροιά στο δικό σου γραπτό.*  Ότι δε σας νιώθω είναι αναπόφευκτο αφού αισθάνομαι διαφορετικά συναισθήματα σε σχέση με τους εναλλακτικούς τρόπους έκφρασης (όπως τους βιώνω εγώ και όχι εσείς εννοείται) αλλά και σε ότι αφορά το συναίσθημα (πάλι όπως το βιώνω εγώ...) Οπότε λογικό δεν είναι να υπάρχει απόκλιση αλλά τουλάχιστον γόνιμος διάλογος;
> *Μάλλον με τον τρόπο μου, εμμεσα \"απέρριψα\" την απόκλιση προς τον γόνιμο διάλογο, αντί της πιο συναισθηματικής επαφής.* 
> ...


.... Όταν περνούσα την δική μου άσχημη φάση, η αλήθεια είναι οτι αμυνόμουν, δεν υπήρχε πολυτέλεια και χώρος για συναίσθημα μέσα μου. 
Ακόμα και τώρα καμιά φορά νιώθω το συναίσθημα να με συνθλίβει με ενα τεράστιο μέγεθος και βάρος.
Δεν μπορώ να πώ οτι δεν σε καταλαβαίνω....
Δεν μπορώ όμως εξίσου, 
να μην πω οτι διαβάζοντας το τόπικ, 
γέμισα απο συναισθήματα... μεστά συναισθήματα.
Πλούσια.
Σ ευχαριστώ.

----------


## anwnimi

\"Δεν μπορώ όμως εξίσου, 
να μην πω οτι διαβάζοντας το τόπικ, 
γέμισα απο συναισθήματα... μεστά συναισθήματα.
Πλούσια.\"

Είδες; Πάλι εγώ δεν το είδα αυτο και χρειάζομαι εσάς να μου το πείτε :Smile:   :Frown:  Βασικά ένιωσα ότι έγραψα ανάκατα πράγματα, πολύ διασκορπισμένα, πολύ ...κρύα. Άλλωστε έτσι αισθανόμουν και μέσα μου...Κι όμως εσάς σας άγγιξαν. Εγώ σας ευχαριστώ... Που λέτε τη γνώμη σας, που μοιραζόμαστε πράγματα... Είναι πολύ σημαντικό αυτό για μένα...

\"Ισως να κάνω λάθος... μάλλον με μπέρδεψε η περισσότερο λογική χροιά στο δικό σου γραπτό. \"
too much λογική για την ανώνυμη ε; Έχεις πολύ δίκιο γλυκιά μου weird, μου βγαίνει μερικές στιγμές μια αποστροφή προς το συναίσθημα ειδικά όταν μιλάω για αυτή μου τη δυσκολία...Αλλά σας ακούω...Άσχετα αν δεν νιώθω τα ίδια πράγματα που μέσα μου θα ήθελα όμως πολύ να νιώθω...δηλαδή να μπορώ να γεύομαι το συναίσθημα και να νιώθω γεμάτη...χωρίς να με καταστρέφει...να το μάθω...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> \"Δεν μπορώ όμως εξίσου, 
> να μην πω οτι διαβάζοντας το τόπικ, 
> γέμισα απο συναισθήματα... μεστά συναισθήματα.
> Πλούσια.\"
> 
> Είδες; Πάλι εγώ δεν το είδα αυτο και χρειάζομαι εσάς να μου το πείτε  Βασικά ένιωσα ότι έγραψα ανάκατα πράγματα, πολύ διασκορπισμένα, πολύ ...κρύα. Άλλωστε έτσι αισθανόμουν και μέσα μου...Κι όμως εσάς σας άγγιξαν. Εγώ σας ευχαριστώ... Που λέτε τη γνώμη σας, που μοιραζόμαστε πράγματα... Είναι πολύ σημαντικό αυτό για μένα...
> 
> \"Ισως να κάνω λάθος... μάλλον με μπέρδεψε η περισσότερο λογική χροιά στο δικό σου γραπτό. \"
> too much λογική για την ανώνυμη ε; Έχεις πολύ δίκιο γλυκιά μου weird, μου βγαίνει μερικές στιγμές μια αποστροφή προς το συναίσθημα ειδικά όταν μιλάω για αυτή μου τη δυσκολία...Αλλά σας ακούω...Άσχετα αν δεν νιώθω τα ίδια πράγματα που μέσα μου θα ήθελα όμως πολύ να νιώθω...δηλαδή να μπορώ να γεύομαι το συναίσθημα και να νιώθω γεμάτη...χωρίς να με καταστρέφει...να το μάθω...


Δεν είσαι πάντα, ότι νιώθεις,
δεν είσαι πάντα, ότι δεν νιώθεις.
Ναι, σαν να είδα αυτό ακριβώς που λές, too much λογική διεργασία. 
Το καταλαβαίνω, όταν μιλάς για αυτήν σου τη δυσκολία, να αμυνεσαι παραπάνω....
Φυσικά και θα το μάθεις....
Χμμμ..... 
μου ηρθε μια εικόνα!
Φαντάσου το για χρόνια αγκυλωμένο και καταπιεσμένο συναίσθημα σαν ενα για πολύ πολύ καιρό βρασμένο αυγό.
Ξαφνικά θέλεις να το πιάσεις, να ερθεις σε επαφή μαζί του.
Το αυγό ζεματάει κι αρχιζεις να εναλλάσεις τις δυο σου παλάμες με ταχύτητα, ισα για να μπορείς να το ακουμπάς xωρίς να ζεματίζεσαι.
Μετά αποφασίσεις να το βάλεις κάτω απο το κρύο νερο της βρύσης ( λογική ).
Θα έρθει κάποια στιγμή που η θερμοκρασία του αυγού θα είναι πια ιδανική για να το πιάσεις και μάλιστα να το ξεφλουδίσεις!
 :Smile: ))

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Ενιωσα, οτι η \"κατάθεση\" ερχοταν απο την ψυχή σου, γιατι κυριολεκτικά, κάθε κουβέντα με κατέκλυσε με έντονο συναίσθημα, ένιωσα το συναίσθημα, πίσω απο τη λέξη, το ιδιαίτερο, πίσω απο τη λέξη.


Το οτι ένιωσες το συναίσθημα πίσω απο τη λέξη με συγκινεί ιδιαίτερα weird. Να σαι καλά...

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Weird αυτό ρωτούσα απλά θεωρώ ότι εγώ δυσκολεύομαι ΚΑΙ σε αυτόν τον τομέα. Αλλιώς δε θα έβγαζα τέτοια αντιφατικά σκίτσα. Ήθελα να μάθω αν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που εκφραζουν έτσι κάτι που τους βαραίνει πολύ, όπως μου απαντήσατε εσείς, αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι που όχι, κι αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι που το κάνουν αλλά αντιφατικά όπως εγώ. Αυτό που λαμβάνεις είναι μάλλον ο θυμός μου για τον εαυτό μου, ακόμη και αυτή την αντίφαση που εκφράζω μέσα από τα σκίτσα!
> Πολλές φορές το κάνω αυτό στο ΄φόρουμ. Εκθέτω κάτι, ακόμα και \"προβληματικό\" τις περισσότερες φορές, κι αν κάποιος νιώθει το ίδιο με μένα αισθάνομαι λιγότερο εξωγήινη...Δυστυχως χρειάζομαι σχεδόν πάντα τη διαρκή ανατροφοδότηση από έξω...
> \"Συχώρα με,
> μα δεν εχω καταλάβει, πως ακριβώς συνδέεις την επάνοδο των φοβιών με την έκφραση του συναισθήματός σου... υπάρχει κάτι, ένα λεπτό σημείο, που δεν λαμβάνω και ίσως χρειάζομαι τη βοήθειά σου...αν θελεις φυσικα, να το μιλήσεις.\"
> Εξήγησα τη χρονική ακολουθία των συμβάντων σε σχέση με την αποδοχή του συναισθήματος από εμένα ΄και κατέληξα ότι σημαντικό ρόλο στις φοβίες έχει παίξει και αυτό, γιατί μπορεί να είμαι πιο ελεύθερη να αποδέχομαι το συναίσθημα αλλά δεν ξέρω ΠΩΣ να το διαχειρίζομαι ώστε να μη με παρασέρνει υπερβολικά και να με αφήνει χωρίς όπλα...Έτσι τουλάχιστον νομίζω μέχρι τώρα...





> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Είδες; Πάλι εγώ δεν το είδα αυτο και χρειάζομαι εσάς να μου το πείτε  Βασικά ένιωσα ότι έγραψα ανάκατα πράγματα, πολύ διασκορπισμένα, πολύ ...κρύα. Άλλωστε έτσι αισθανόμουν και μέσα μου...Κι όμως εσάς σας άγγιξαν. Εγώ σας ευχαριστώ... Που λέτε τη γνώμη σας, που μοιραζόμαστε πράγματα... Είναι πολύ σημαντικό αυτό για μένα...
> 
> \"Ισως να κάνω λάθος... μάλλον με μπέρδεψε η περισσότερο λογική χροιά στο δικό σου γραπτό. \"
> too much λογική για την ανώνυμη ε; Έχεις πολύ δίκιο γλυκιά μου weird, μου βγαίνει μερικές στιγμές μια αποστροφή προς το συναίσθημα ειδικά όταν μιλάω για αυτή μου τη δυσκολία...Αλλά σας ακούω...Άσχετα αν δεν νιώθω τα ίδια πράγματα που μέσα μου θα ήθελα όμως πολύ να νιώθω...δηλαδή να μπορώ να γεύομαι το συναίσθημα και να νιώθω γεμάτη...χωρίς να με καταστρέφει...να το μάθω...


Ανώνυμη κάτι με μπερδεύει σχετικα΄με αυτό που λες με τα σκίτσα. Λες οτι η θεραπεύτριά σου σου είπε οτι βγάζουν κάτι τελείως αντιφατικό μα αυτό που της έλεγες οτι ένιωθες, αν κατάλαβα καλά. Αλλά νομίζω οτι εσύ δεν ένιωσες κάτι τέτοιο, κάποια αντίφαση στα σκίτσα σου. Έχω την αίσθηση οτί ένιωθες οτι εξέφραζες με τα σκίτσα το ίδιο συναίσθημα που εξέφραζες με τα λόγια. Είναι έτσι ή δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά?
Για μένα αυτό είναι σημαντικό γιατί, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, μπορεί σε έναν άλλο άνθρωπο τα σκίτσα σου να φαντάζουν αντιφατικά αλλά για σένα να μην είναι. Κι είναι οκ και οι δυο οπτικές, και οι δυο γνώμες.
Γι\' αυτό που λες : \"Δυστυχως χρειάζομαι σχεδόν πάντα τη διαρκή ανατροφοδότηση από έξω\". Ψάχνεις κάποιον απέξω να σου επιβεβαιώσει οτι αυτό που λέει το μέσα σου είναι \"σωστό\" ή \"φυσιολογικό\" ? Αυτό εννοείς? Σαν να μην εμπιστεύεσαι το μέσα σου αλλά εμπιστεύεσαι το έξω σου?
Το συναίσθημα είναι απειλητικό για σένα, έτσι? Όσο το έπαιζες δυνατή, ξεγελούσες και τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό, και το συναίσθημα ήταν θαμμένο κάπου πολύ βαθιά μέσα σου. Τώρα έχεις καταφέρει να επιτρέψεις στον εαυτό σου να το νιώθει. Έχεις αποδεχτεί οτι έχεις συναισθήματα πολλά και δυνατά, αλλά νομίζω οτι δυσκολεύεσαι να αποδεχτείς το πόσο αδύναμη αισθάνεσαι μέσα σ\' όλο αυτό το συναίσθημα. Σου βγαίνει απέχθεια για το συναίσθημα που σε κάνει να φαίνεσαι τόσο αδύναμη και τόσο χωρίς έλεγχο, που κάνει ό, τι γουστάρει κι εσύ αδυνατείς να το δαμάσεις. Αυτή η μάχη σε έχει κουράσει.Είναι έτσι?

----------


## anwnimi

weird μου μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ το παράδειγμα με το αυγό...Πολύ παραστατικό...Σ\'ευχαριστώ... .

Φοίβη δεν μπορούσες να τα περιγράψεις καλύτερα. Το έκανες καλύτερα από εμένα για μένα. Στο μόνο που θα διορθώσω είναι ότι άλλα λέω με τα λόγια και το συναίσθημα και άλλα \"είπα\" ασυναίσθητα με τα σκίτσα...

Πήρα χτες στη συνεδρία να διαβάσω το πρώτο κομμάτι που είχα γράψει πέρσυ τέτοιο καιρό στο φόρουμ...Προσπάθησα να το κάνω 2 φορές και δεν τα κατάφερα...Μου ερχόταν να τσιρίξω από το συναίσθημα.Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται εκεί μέσα. Τη δεύτερη φορά άρχισε να κλαίει και εκείνη μαζί μου...Αιστάνθηκα πιο κοντά της από ποτέ. Και πιο κοντά πάλι σε μένα. Όμως δεν θα το επιχειρήσω ξανά να της τα διαβάσω. Θα της τα αφήσω να το κάνει μόνη της. Σας ευχαριστώ κορίτσια που με βοηθήσατε...Γιατί το κάνατε...

----------


## weird

Τι ομορφη,
δυνατη στιγμη!
Ειναι σκετη συγκινηση, να καταφερνεις να αγγιζεις τον ψυχολογο σου, να γινεται ανθρωπος, μαζι σου, να ειστε δυο ανθρωποι, δυο ψυχες κοντα, διπλα, ΜΑΖΙ.
Ειναι όμορφα τα μαζι.... εχουν πολλη δυναμη και ζωή μεσα τους.
\"Φτανει να απλωναμε τα χερια ολανοιχτα εμεις οι ανθρωποι, και θα χτιζαμε μικρους παραδεισους, να ανασαινουμε μεσα τους.\"
Στο χαρίζω Ανώνυμη.
Σου ευχομαι να καταφέρεις μια μερα (το πιστευω βαθια) να πιασεις το \"αυγουλακι\" να το ξεφλουδισεις, και να τραφεις απο τις πρωτεινες του....
Φιλακια.

----------


## weird

Μονη σου, απαντας σε αυτο που μας ρωτησες για τους εναλλακτικους τροπους εκφρασης.
Δεν χρειαζεται να ρωτας καλη μου,
το ειδες και μονη σου....
Ενα κομματι του μεσα σου, που δεν μπορουσε να βγει στο φως - δυσκολευοταν, το καταφερε με εναν τελειως αιφνιδιο τρόπο!
Το καταφερε,χωρις καλα καλα να το καταλαβεις.
ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΣΟΥ τα χερια σου, τα οδηγει απο βαθια μεσα,η ψυχη σου, ασε τα να χαραξουν γραμμες, σχηματα, χρωματα, νοηματα, αληθειες!
Πολυ χαιρομαι για εσενα, πραγματικα.

----------


## anwnimi

Καλή μου με έκανες και δάκρυσα... Είμαι πολύ καλύτερα. Μπήκα ξανά στον κόσμο του συναισθήματος. Συγκίνηση, χαρά, νοιάξιμο...Ίσως πάλι κρατήσει για λίγο. Όμως τώρα ζω, δεν αναπνέω απλά...Σ\'ευχαριστώ!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Καλή μου με έκανες και δάκρυσα... Είμαι πολύ καλύτερα. Μπήκα ξανά στον κόσμο του συναισθήματος. Συγκίνηση, χαρά, νοιάξιμο...Ίσως πάλι κρατήσει για λίγο. Όμως τώρα ζω, δεν αναπνέω απλά...Σ\'ευχαριστώ!


Κι εγω σ ευχαριστω.
Εμενα απο την αρχη, 
με εχεις κανει να δακριζω.
Να είσαι καλά, μικρη ηλιαχτίδα  :Smile:

----------


## weird

Το σέβομαι αυτό το τόσο δικό σου μνημόσυνο.
Ακουω τωρα, και θελω να αφιερωσω σε σενα και στον ανθρωπο σου, που τιμάς, ενα τραγούδι, με αγάπη.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfGgKApO_6g

One Last Goodbye 

How I needed you
How I bleed now you\'re gone
In my dreams I see you
I awake so alone

I know you didn\'t want to leave
Your heart yearned to stay
But the strength I always loved in you
Finally gave way

Somehow I knew you would leave me this way
Somehow I knew you could never stay
And in the early morning light
After a silent peaceful night
You took my heart away
And I grieve

In my dreams I can see you
I can tell you how I feel
In my dreams I can hold you
And it feels so real

I still feel the pain
I still feel your love
I still feel the pain
I still feel your love

And somehow I knew you could never, never stay
And somehow I knew you would leave me
And in the early morning light
After a silent peaceful night
You took my heart away
I wished, I wished you could have stayed

----------


## anwnimi

Είναι απο τα πιο βαθιά και αγγιχτικά τραγούδια που έχω ακούσει...Σε ευχαριστώ...Σε ευχαριστώ...

I wished, I wished you could have stayed...

Αχ καλή μου...

----------


## anwnimi

Πλησιάζει η μέρα.
Γύρω μου, αρχίζουν οι ετοιμασίες. Τι θα αγοράζουμε, τι θα φτιάξουμε, που θα τηλεφωνήσουμε, τι θα καθαρίσουμε. Τι προστάζουν τα έθιμα;

Μα τι γιορτάζουμε; Τι τρέλα είναι όλα αυτά; Τα εντελώς περιττά;

Α ρε μπαμπά. Μπαμπά μου. 3 χρόνια. 3 ολόκληρα χρόνια. Χωρίς εσένα.
Πως τα κατάφερα; Μου το έλεγες. Άσε με εμένα μου έλεγες. 

Κάποτε σε έβλεπα στον ύπνο μου καθημερινά.
Μια στιγμή σε είχα νιώσει κιόλας δίπλα μου. Τόσο έντονα. Τόση ήταν η επιθυμία μου να σε νιώσω και πάλι κοντά μου.

Τώρα; Φεύγεις ακόμα πιο πολύ μακριά μου. Κάθε μέρα και πιο μακριά μου.
Πως θα ήταν άραγε αν ήσουν ακόμα εδώ; Αν μπορούσα τώρα να σηκώσω το τηλέφωνο και να σε πάρω; Να ακούσω μία ακόμη φορά τη φωνή σου. Να μιλήσουμε, να σου πω κάτι, ή ...να μαλώσουμε και πάλι;  :Smile: 

Α ρε μπαμπά. Μπαμπά μου...

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHa16644e-k

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> Πως θα ήταν άραγε αν ήσουν ακόμα εδώ; Αν μπορούσα τώρα να σηκώσω το τηλέφωνο και να σε πάρω; Να ακούσω μία ακόμη φορά τη φωνή σου. Να μιλήσουμε, να σου πω κάτι, ή ...να μαλώσουμε και πάλι; 
> 
> Α ρε μπαμπά. Μπαμπά μου...


Πόσες φορές έχω σκεφτεί ακριβώς το ίδιο.....Πόσες φορες νομίζω πως μπορώ να το κάνω, περνάει φευγαλέα απ το μυαλό μου, αλλά την ίδια στιγμή συνειδητοποιώ πως δεν γίνεται.
Δεν υπάρχει.
Εδώ.
Γιατί είναι αδύνατο και ο μπαμπάς σου και η μαμά μου, οι μπαμπάδες και οι μαμάδες τόσων παιδιών να έχουν φύγει.
Είναι εδώ, γύρω μας, πάνω μας, μέσα μας, παντού.
Αυτό δεν μπορεί να μας το πάρει κανένας θάνατος.

----------


## Mariah

Μα θεοφανια και anwnimi μονο απο τη στιγμη που θα φυγουν απο την σκεψη και το μυαλο μας θα εχουν πεθανει πραγματικα.

Μεχρι τοτε η αγαπη που τους εχουμε τους κραταει στη ψυχη μας.

Και θα μεινουν για παντα εκει.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Πλησιάζει η μέρα.
> Γύρω μου, αρχίζουν οι ετοιμασίες. Τι θα αγοράζουμε, τι θα φτιάξουμε, που θα τηλεφωνήσουμε, τι θα καθαρίσουμε. Τι προστάζουν τα έθιμα;
> 
> Μα τι γιορτάζουμε; Τι τρέλα είναι όλα αυτά; Τα εντελώς περιττά;
> 
> Α ρε μπαμπά. Μπαμπά μου. 3 χρόνια. 3 ολόκληρα χρόνια. Χωρίς εσένα.
> Πως τα κατάφερα; Μου το έλεγες. Άσε με εμένα μου έλεγες. 
> 
> ...


Εχουν περασει 23 ολοκληρα χρονια ανωνυμη , που εχασα την μητερα μου και δεν την εχω ξεχασει ουτε για ενα δευτερολεπτο!
Απλα , απο την ημερα που εμεινα μονος μου [γιατι 3 χρονια πριν ειχα χασει και τον πατερα μου], καταλαβα οτι ο ομφαλιος λωρος που συνδεει την ψυχη μου μαζι τους , δεν θα κοπει ποτε , γιαυτο σταματησα συνειδητα να προσπαθω να ξεχασω ....
Αυτο που καταφερα ομως για πρωτη φορα ισως να κανω , μολιες γυρισα σπιτι μετα την κηδεια , ηταν να πω στον εαυτο μου , οτι θελω να ζησω εστω και μια μερα παραπανω απο τους γονεις μου , γιατι ο πατερας μου ηταν 63 και η μητερα μου 57 
που απεχει πολυ απο τους μεσους ορους , που μας δινει
η Πολιτεια....
*Με στωικότητα και συναισθημα σεβασμου στην μνημη τους , ξερω οτι θαθελαν να ειμαι ευτυχισμενος και να βρω τις αιτιες που τους στερησαν τοσο γρηγορα το πιο ομρφο δωρο της φυσης που ειναι η ιδια η ζωη , καθε στιγμη , οσο μαυρα και να φαινονται τα αδιεξοδα στα οποια οδηγουμαστε απο λαθη του εαυτου μας !*
του εαυτου μας ? ναι ανωνυμη! του εαυτου μας !
Γιατι και η μανα και ο πατερας μου , ηταν ανθρωποι που χαραμησαν την ζωη τους για διαφορετικα στερεοτυπα ...
Ο πατερας μου δεν ηθελε ποτε να ερθει σε συγκρουση με την οικογενεια του , βαζοντας τον εαυτο του , την γυναικα του και το παιδι του πιο κατω απο τα αδελφια του!
αυτο του στερησε το δικαιωμα να αποκτησει μια οικονομικη ανεξαρτησια , υποκυπτωντας στην *απληστια του μεγαλυτερου αδελφου του , που μεγαλωνε τις επιχειρησεις του , εχοντας διπλα του συγγενεις , για να μην πληρωνει τις ασφαλιστικες εισφορες και να μην δηλωνει τα πραγματικα εσοδα απο τα κερδη του απο την τοκογλυφια, στο κρατος !*
Η μητερα μου , κορη αρχιατρου του Γαλλικου στρατου παρασημοφορημενου και αναγνωρισμενου απο ολες τις οργανωσεις απομαχων σαν ηρωα και εφευρετη, ερωτευτηκε τον πιο ομορφο και τον πιο πλουσιο απο ολους τους γνωστους της αμεσως μετα το τελος του εμφυλιου το 1950 και χωρις να ρωτησει κανενα , *στα 19 της χρονια παρατησε σπουδες και κοινωνικο κυκλο απο πολιτικους και πρεσβεις η λογιους , για να παντρευτει ενα νεαρο επιχειρηματια , απο μια επαρχιακη πολη , που τοτε , το να δουλευει η γυναικα σου θεωρειτο εγκλημα !*
Μοιραια , εζησα και μεγαλωσα σε ολες αυτες τις συγκρουσεις και το χειροτερο απο ολα ειναι *οτι σαν εφηβος , ποτε δεν επαψα να ακουω την μανα μου ιδιως οτι αν δεν χωρισε , το εκανε για μενα για να μην μεινω χωρις πατερα!*
Να γιατι απο τοτε που απεκτησα το δικαιωμα ψηφου , στην Πολιτεια , ανοιξα προσωπικη μαχη με τα στερεοτυπα !
Γιατι το οφειλω εστω και μετα θανατο στους γονεις μου !
Αν ζουσαν ακομα σημερα , θα ηταν υπερηφανοι για μενα γιατι ολα αυτα που τους εκαναν να φυγουν τοσο νωρις απο κοντα μου , αντι να τα απωθήσω, τα εχω κανει στοχους , για την ανατροπη των οποιων , θα ξοδεψω μεχρι και την τελευταια στιγμη της ζωης μου , για να νικησω της φυση που μας κανει τοσο αδυνατους που να πεθαινουμε απο την αγνοια και τα ιδια μας τα λαθη...

----------


## boubourina

anwnimi 

Posting Freak

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Μηνύματα: 1.713 
Registered: 16-9-2005 
Member Is Offline 

Διάθεση: la vita e bella 
Εστάλη στις 12-8-2008 στις 23:33 



Μαρία, δεν ξέρω επειδή από τότε που έχασα το μπαμπά μου το έβγαλα με κάθε προσπάθεια από μέσα μου νιώθω πιο ελεύθερα να το εκφράσω...Όχι πως στην καθημερινή μου ζωή μου είναι τόσο εύκολο ή ότι δε με ρίχνει...Ειδικά αυτή την περίοδο σκέφτομαι πάρα πολλές αναμνήσεις συνεχώς που μου φέρνουν δάκρυα πολλά...

Συμφωνώ σε όλα όσα λες Εμπνευστή...
Ένα μόνο θα προσθέσω. Νομίζω ότι ένας άνθρωπος που βιώνει την απώλεια ίσως αν βεβιασμένα - είτε παρακινημένος από τους άλλους είτε από τον εαυτό του - περάσει κατευθείαν στο τελευταίο στάδιο του πένθους που περιγράφεις θα έχει ένα μικρό σημαδάκι στην ψυχούλα του που δε θα τον κάνει να νιώθει και τόσο γιατρεμένος από τον πόνο της απώλειας...

(Στάδια: Άρνηση, Θυμός, Διαπραγμάτευση, Κατάθλιψη, Αποδοχή) 




Πρέπει να είσαι έτοιμος να καείς στην ίδια σου τη φλόγα: πώς να ξαναγεννηθείς, αν δεν γίνεις πρώτα στάχτη; 

Anwnymi,απο το πρωι μπηκα - βγηκα, ξαναμπηκα - ξαναβγηκα στο θεμα σου. Τωρα μολις ειδα στο παλιο σου τοπικ τα σταδια και αμεσως μετα διαβασα το τλευταιο σου μηνυμα............... αχ μπαμπα μου!!!!

Ηθελα να σου πω οτι 5 χρονια μετα ειμαι ακομα στο πρωτο σταδιο και στο δευτερο σταδιο, και με τις τελευταιες σου λεξεις, ειμαι στο γραφειο και δεν μπορω να συγκρατησω τα δακρυα μου. Δευτερη φορα στα 5 χρονια. Στην κηδεια δεν καταφερα να κλαψω.
Ηθελα να φυγει........
Να μην με βλεπει πια και στενοχωριεται........
Δεν μπορεσα να κανω τιποτα για αυτον ετσι και αλλιως.......
Και ακομα δεν εχω κανει τιποτα για αυτον........

Ουτε και τον επισκεπτομαι. Δεν θελω. Δεν μπορω. Δεν μπορει να ειναι εκει που τον βαλαμε. Δεν θελω να τον σκεφτομαι σε αποσυνθεση.
Ηταν οτι πιο πολυτιμο ειχα.

Ανωνυμη.............. με λιωνεις!!!

----------


## anwnimi

Πωπω δεν περίμενα να μου γράψετε παιδιά...!

Πόσο με συγκινούν τα λόγια σας! Ένα προς ένα...όλα...




> _originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Πόσες φορές έχω σκεφτεί ακριβώς το ίδιο.....Πόσες φορες νομίζω πως μπορώ να το κάνω, περνάει φευγαλέα απ το μυαλό μου, αλλά την ίδια στιγμή συνειδητοποιώ πως δεν γίνεται.
> Δεν υπάρχει.
> Εδώ.
> Γιατί είναι αδύνατο και ο μπαμπάς σου και η μαμά μου, οι μπαμπάδες και οι μαμάδες τόσων παιδιών να έχουν φύγει.


Αχ Θεοφανία μου, μου έχει συμβεί τόσες φορές αυτό που περιγράφεις κι εμένα. Μια απορία που έχω ή κάτι που θέλω να το μοιραστώ που ηξερα πως θα τον ενδιέφερε, περνά η φευγαλέα σκέψη από το μυαλό μου \"θα παρω μετά το μπαμπά τηλέφωνο να του το πω ή να τον ρωτήσω\" και μετά την επόμενη στιγμή συνειδητοποιώ το αδύνατο...




> _originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Είναι εδώ, γύρω μας, πάνω μας, μέσα μας, παντού.
> Αυτό δεν μπορεί να μας το πάρει κανένας θάνατος.


Τι ωραία που το περιγράφεις.
Εϊναι εδώ. Μέσα στο dna μας. Και τα καλά τους και τα κακά τους, που μας μετέδωσαν είτε μέσω dna είτε μέσω συμπεριφορών. Μα έστω κι έτσι, είναι μέσα μας. Μεσα στο χρώμα των ματιών μας, των μαλλιών μας, στον τρόπο που χαμογελάμε, που μιλάμε, που σκεφτόμαστε... (Όλοι μου λένε πως του μοιάζω παρόλο που δεν τα βρίσκαμε συχνά και φαινόμασταν αρκετά αντίθετοι μεταξύ μας)
Τότε μου το είχε πει ένας φίλος συνάδελφος στη δουλειά ότι είναι στο dna μου και άρχισα να δακρύζω, ποιος εγω - στη δουλειά κιόλας...
Αχ μπαμπά.
Είσαι μέσα μου, θα σε κουβαλάω μέχρι να πεθάνω.
Τι κι αν θέλω να ξεριζώσω τα άσχημα που μου μετέδωσες και να κρατήσω τα καλά.
Ίσως τα καταφέρω, ίσως και όχι. Ίσως έτσι σε βγάζω περισσότερο από μέσα μου. Και λυπάμαι γι\'αυτό. Όμως πρέπει να προχωρήσω, μέσα και πέρα από εσένα.
Νιώθω πως φεύγω μακριά σου και με πονάει αυτό, σαν μια ενοχή να μου πληγώνει την καρδιά.
Δεν ξέρω.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by Mariah_
> Μα θεοφανια και anwnimi μονο απο τη στιγμη που θα φυγουν απο την σκεψη και το μυαλο μας θα εχουν πεθανει πραγματικα.
> 
> Μεχρι τοτε η αγαπη που τους εχουμε τους κραταει στη ψυχη μας.
> 
> Και θα μεινουν για παντα εκει.


Μαρία με γεια το καινούριο νικ :Smile: 

Ναι, μόνο τότε...
Περίεργο και ζοφερό γεγονός που είναι ο θάνατος.

Ξέρεις τι με ενοχλεί;
Οτι ναι, τώρα που προχωράω, δεν είναι στη σκέψη μου όσο ήταν στην αρχή. Αυτό τι σημαίνει; Ναι, είναι μια φυσιολογική ίσως εξέλιξη-αντίδραση. Μα έτσι, ξεχνάω...φεύγω...φεύγει...

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> Εχουν περασει 23 ολοκληρα χρονια ανωνυμη , που εχασα την μητερα μου και δεν την εχω ξεχασει ουτε για ενα δευτερολεπτο!
> Απλα , απο την ημερα που εμεινα μονος μου [γιατι 3 χρονια πριν ειχα χασει και τον πατερα μου], καταλαβα οτι ο ομφαλιος λωρος που συνδεει την ψυχη μου μαζι τους , δεν θα κοπει ποτε , γιαυτο σταματησα συνειδητα να προσπαθω να ξεχασω ....
> Αυτο που καταφερα ομως για πρωτη φορα ισως να κανω , μολιες γυρισα σπιτι μετα την κηδεια , ηταν να πω στον εαυτο μου , οτι θελω να ζησω εστω και μια μερα παραπανω απο τους γονεις μου , γιατι ο πατερας μου ηταν 63 και η μητερα μου 57 
> που απεχει πολυ απο τους μεσους ορους , που μας δινει
> η Πολιτεια....
> *Με στωικότητα και συναισθημα σεβασμου στην μνημη τους , ξερω οτι θαθελαν να ειμαι ευτυχισμενος και να βρω τις αιτιες που τους στερησαν τοσο γρηγορα το πιο ομρφο δωρο της φυσης που ειναι η ιδια η ζωη , καθε στιγμη , οσο μαυρα και να φαινονται τα αδιεξοδα στα οποια οδηγουμαστε απο λαθη του εαυτου μας !*
> του εαυτου μας ? ναι ανωνυμη! του εαυτου μας !
> ...


Πάνο, λυπάμαι που έχασες κι εσύ τους γονείς σου σε νεαρή σχετικά ηλικία...
Με άγγιξε αυτό που λες \"Γιατι και η μανα και ο πατερας μου , ηταν ανθρωποι που χαραμησαν την ζωη τους για διαφορετικα στερεοτυπα ...\"
Ναι, το έχω νιώσει κι εγώ αυτό. Όπως και την ενοχή που μου φορτωνόταν ότι δεν επέρχεται χωρισμός για \"χάρη\" μου.
Είναι σκληρό. Γι\'αυτό κι εγώ αποφάσισα να πολεμήσω τα στερεότυπά τους, που τόσο καλά είχαν ριζώσει μέσα μου και ρέουν στις φλέβες μου.

\"Αυτο που καταφερα ομως για πρωτη φορα ισως να κανω , μολιες γυρισα σπιτι μετα την κηδεια , ηταν να πω στον εαυτο μου , οτι θελω να ζησω εστω και μια μερα παραπανω απο τους γονεις μου \"
Σου το εύχομαι Πάνο! Θα σου πω κάτι ακόμη. Ζήσε όχι απλά παραπάνω χρόνο, αλλά καλύτερα από ότι έζησαν εκείνοι, πιο ελεύθερα, πιο γαλήνια, πιο...με τον τρόπο που εσύ θέλεις. Αυτό ίσως μετράει περισσότερο από τα κεράκια στην τούρτα που θα σβήσει κάποιος.

----------


## Mariah

anwnimi σιγα σιγα με τον χρονο, ξεθωριαζει η οψη τους στην σκεψη μας, αλλα ποτε δεν τους ξεχναμε τελειως. Ανθρωποι που μας εχουν σημαδεψει τοσο πολυ δεν μπορουμε να τους ξεγραψουμε τοσο ευκολα...

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by boubourina_
> Anwnymi,απο το πρωι μπηκα - βγηκα, ξαναμπηκα - ξαναβγηκα στο θεμα σου. Τωρα μολις ειδα στο παλιο σου τοπικ τα σταδια και αμεσως μετα διαβασα το τλευταιο σου μηνυμα............... αχ μπαμπα μου!!!!
> 
> Ηθελα να σου πω οτι 5 χρονια μετα ειμαι ακομα στο πρωτο σταδιο και στο δευτερο σταδιο, και με τις τελευταιες σου λεξεις, ειμαι στο γραφειο και δεν μπορω να συγκρατησω τα δακρυα μου. Δευτερη φορα στα 5 χρονια. Στην κηδεια δεν καταφερα να κλαψω.
> Ηθελα να φυγει........
> Να μην με βλεπει πια και στενοχωριεται........
> Δεν μπορεσα να κανω τιποτα για αυτον ετσι και αλλιως.......
> Και ακομα δεν εχω κανει τιποτα για αυτον........


Μπουμπού,
είναι καλά αυτά τα δάκρυα, αυτό το ξέσπασμα. Είναι ξαλαφρωτικό, ανακουφιστικό. Χαίρομαι που μέσα από τα γραφόμενά μου βρήκες αυτή την ευκαιρία. Με συγκινείς με τα λόγια σου...

Τα στάδια δεν είναι της ίδιας έντασης για όλους τους ανθρώπους, ούτε με την ίδια σειρά. Μπορεί κάποιος από το 2ο να πάει κανείς στο 4ο και έπειτα στο 3ο.

Το ότι δεν έκλαψες καλή μου στην κηδεία το έχω ακούσει από πολλούς ανθρώπους να τους έχει συμβεί. Κι εγώ δε με θυμάμαι να κλαίω. Ήμουν σε άλλη διάσταση εκείνη τη στιγμή...
Όταν δε σπάμε, ο ψυχισμός μας μας προστατεύει. Όταν βρισκόμαστε στην άρνηση, πάλι μας προστατεύει, γιατί ξέρει ότι τελικά πονάμε πολύ περισσότερο από ότι εκείνη τη συγκεκριμένη περίοδο μπορούμε να αντέξουμε. Κι όταν θα είμαστε έτοιμοι, ο ψυχισμός μας θα μας επιτρέψει να πάμε στο επόμενο στάδιο...

Γιατί καλή μου είσαι θυμωμένη; Αν θελεις μπορείς να γράψεις γι\'αυτό, μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει το να το εκφράζεις...
Γιατί λες ότι δεν έκανες τίποτα για εκείνον, ούτε πριν ούτε τώρα; Πως το ορίζεις το τίποτα;




> _Originally posted by boubourina_
> Ουτε και τον επισκεπτομαι. Δεν θελω. Δεν μπορω. Δεν μπορει να ειναι εκει που τον βαλαμε. Δεν θελω να τον σκεφτομαι σε αποσυνθεση.
> Ηταν οτι πιο πολυτιμο ειχα.
> 
> Ανωνυμη.............. με λιωνεις!!!


Αυτά είναι σαν να τα έγραψες εσύ και για εμένα κορίτσι μου...
Ούτε κι εγώ πλέον μπορώ. Εγώ που πήγαινα σχεδόν κάθε μέρα. 

Το σώμα μας...είναι φθαρτό.
Εσύ δεν αγαπάς το σώμα του, αλλά τον άνθρωπο που υπήρχε μέσα στο σώμα αυτό.
Αυτό το σώμα σε αγκάλιαζε, όταν ήσουν μικρή, σου μιλούσε. Η ψυχή όμως μέσα σε αυτό το σώμα σου μάθαινε πράγματα για τον κόσμο. Το σώμα είναι το μέσο, όχι το όλον.
Δεν ξέρω αν η ψυχή υπάρχει. Αυτό όμως που θα εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει είναι η ανάμνηση των όσων ζήσαμε μαζί τους. Αυτό δεν πεθαίνει. Ούτε η αγάπη που δώσαμε και πήραμε από εκείνους καλή μου...




Αχ με κάνετε και δακρύζω... Εϊχα πολύ καιρό να το νιώσω αυτό και αυτό με ξαλαφρώνει κι εμένα.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by Mariah_
> anwnimi σιγα σιγα με τον χρονο, ξεθωριαζει η οψη τους στην σκεψη μας, αλλα ποτε δεν τους ξεχναμε τελειως. Ανθρωποι που μας εχουν σημαδεψει τοσο πολυ δεν μπορουμε να τους ξεγραψουμε τοσο ευκολα...


Έχεις δίκιο Μαρία μου...
Σ\'ευχαριστώ που με τα λόγια σου ξεδιαλύνεις τις ενοχές μου.

----------


## boubourina

\"Γιατί καλή μου είσαι θυμωμένη; Αν θελεις μπορείς να γράψεις γι\'αυτό, μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει το να το εκφράζεις...
Γιατί λες ότι δεν έκανες τίποτα για εκείνον, ούτε πριν ούτε τώρα; Πως το ορίζεις το τίποτα\"

Θελω τοσο πολυ να ξεσπασω, να αφησω τον εαυτο μου να τα θυμηθει ολα, να λιωσω μεσα σε αυτον τον σκληρο αλλα και τοσο γλυκο πονο της αναμνησης αλλα δεν μπορω, δεν τολμαω.......... φοβαμαι οτι θα γινω χιλια κομματια και δεν θα βρεθει κανεις να με βοηθησει να τα μαζεψω. 
Ειναι 12 η ωρα, εχω αλλα 5 ατομα στο γραφειο και μονο που διαβαζω τις απαντησεις σας στο θεμα, και φευγει λιιιιιιιιιιγο το μυαλο μου στην εικονα του, στην αναμνηση του, αμεσως μου ερχονται κλαμματα. Και θελω τοσο να κλαψω, και για εκεινον τον γλυκο μου μπαμπα, κα για τοσα αλλα, αλλα δεν μπορω.......... δεν πρεπει..........

----------


## anwnimi

Μπουμπουρίνα μου,
βγάζεις πάντως πολύ συγκίνηση στα λόγια σου, πολλή αγάπη για τον μπαμπά σου...
Αυτό το συναίσθημα, τον πόνο, που φοβάσαι να τον νιώσεις στο μεγαλέιο του, μπορεί να τον έχεις καταχωνιάσει, αλλά υπάρχει μεσα σου, και αποτυπώνεται εδώ στις λέξεις σου...

Όμως καλή μου, όσο μένει μέσα σου, και δεν εξωτερικεύεται, τόσο σε τρώει ίσως...

\"αλλα δεν μπορω, δεν τολμαω.......... φοβαμαι οτι θα γινω χιλια κομματια και δεν θα βρεθει κανεις να με βοηθησει να τα μαζεψω. \"

Σε νιώθω απόλυτα σε αυτά σου τα λόγια.
Έτσι λειτουργούσα κι εγώ...
Η πρώτη φορά που μου επέτρεψα να γίνω χίλια κομμάτια ήταν για να θρηνήσω τον άνθρωπο που έχασα, το μπαμπά μου. Μου είχαν συμβεί διάφορα μέχρι τότε, αλλά δεν μου το είχα επιτρέψει να σπάσω. Ποτέ. Για το λογο που περιγράφεις. Ποιος θα βρεθεί να με βοηθήσει να σηκωθώ; Πως θα φανώ στα μάτια τους; Κι αν κατέβω τα σκαλοπάτια ποτέ δε θα μπορέσω να τα ξανανέβω, μου έλεγα.

Όμως, Μπουμπουρίνα θα σου πω από τη δική μου εμπειρία. Όσο δεν εξωτερικεύεσαι, όσο δε ζητάς το χρόνο του διπλανού σου να σε ακούσει ή απλά να γίνει ο ώμος για να χύσεις τα δάκρυά σου, όσο θέλεις να δείχνεις πάντα δυνατή για λόγους γοήτρου, οι άλλοι θα σου συμπεριφερθούν με ανάλογο τρόπο.
Πχ, έλα βρε \"ανώνυμη\" πως κάνεις έτσι, εσύ δεν είσαι έτσι, δε σε έχουμε μάθει έτσι. Μπορεί να σε κατηγορήσουν και από πάνω. Μπορεί και κάποιοι να απομακρυνθούν. Τα έχω ζήσει, με οικογένεια και φίλους.
Όμως, θα βρεθούν οι άνθρωποι που θα νιώσουν αργά ή γρήγορα την ανάγκη σου, για να γίνουν ο ώμος στον οποίο μπορείς για λίγο ή περισσότερο, να γείρεις και να δείξεις τα πιο εύθραστα κομμάτια σου...για να γιάνουν...

Τι θα γίνει πραγματικά Μπουμπού αν θα γίνεις χίλια κομμάτια; Τι φαντάζεσαι ότι θα γίνει; Κι αν θα γίνει αυτό που φαντάζεσαι, δεν υπάρχει διέξοδος;

----------


## melene

> _Originally posted by boubourina_
> Και θελω τοσο να κλαψω, και για εκεινον τον γλυκο μου μπαμπα, κα για τοσα αλλα, αλλα δεν μπορω.......... δεν πρεπει..........


δεν πρεπει..ποσο καταπιεστηκα...ποσες φορες εμπηξα τα νυχια στο δερμα για να μην το κανω..μου λειπει και εμενα παρα πολυ..
η αναμνηση του ειναι σαν ονειρο,μερικες φορες αισθανομαι πως δεν περασε ποτε απο τη ζωη μου..

----------


## boubourina

ανωνυμη - melene, ηδη με εχετε βοηθησει να τον νιωσω και παλι για λιγο μεσα μου, γυρω μου.........
Θα ακολουθησω την ανωνυμη στον δρομο της προετοιμασιας της μεχρι την 1η Νοεμβριου, και ετσι να νιωθω οτι δεν ειμαι μονη μου, εχω ολες εσας....... που μας νιωθετε, που ειστε εδω με μια γλυκεια σας λεξη να απαλυνετε τον πονο.

Θελω να ζωντανεψω για λιγο την αναμνηση.
Θα το κανω εδω μαζι σας σιγα - σιγα.
Ανωνυμη...... σε ακολουθω.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κορίτσια με συγκινείτε. Καλημέρα

----------


## Ακροβατης

mpoumpourina m δυναμη..
η αναμνηση των αγαπημενων μας ανθρωπων π χασαμε μας συνοδευει παντα σαν μια γλυκεια αυρα...

----------


## boubourina

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Κορίτσια με συγκινείτε. Καλημέρα


Καλημερα Θεοφανεια μου!!! 
καλημερα Ολγακι.

Ολγακι, οπως βλεπεις και εγω το νημα μου το ξετυλιγω σιγα σιγα.
Οταν πρωτομπηκα στο φορουμ, το μονο που με απασχολουσε ηταν η σχεση μου με τα παιδια του αντρα μου.
Μαζι σας σιγα σιγα ανοιγουν, πτυχες και πληγες που ειχα θαψει εδω και πολλα χρονια!!
Αλκοολ, κακοποιηση και χειροδικια σε σχεση, αυτοκτονιες, πενθος, καταθλιψη, πτωχευση, καταδικες, σεξ. παρενοχλησεις, ............... πραγματα που ουτε καν θυμομουν οτι τα περασα. 
Λειτουργειτε μεσα μου σαν μια ομαδα ψυχολογιας οπου μιλωντας, φερνεις στην επιφανεια πραγματα για να τα αντιμετωπισεις επιτελους και να τα ξεπερασεις.

Και μονο που σκεφτομαι καμμια φορα τι περασα μου δινει δυναμη, σκεφτομαι :\"τι στο καλο, αφου επιβιωσα απο ολα αυτα... καποια αποστολη θα εχει ο Θεος και για εμενα σε τουτο τον κοσμο\"

Να σται καλα. 
ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΕΔΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΑΣ!!!!!!!

----------


## anwnimi

Μπουμπουρίνα μου,
μην ακολουθείς εμένα...την καρδιά σου να ακολουθήσεις κορίτσι μου.
Κι η καρδιά σου είναι αυτή που θέλει να μιλησει, να κλάψει για λίγο, να αφεθεί, να νιώσει.

Δε θα καταστραφείς καλή μου αν το επιχειρήσεις. Απλά θα δώσεις στους άλλους να καταλάβουν πως έχεις κι εσύ ανάγκες, εύθραστα κομμάτια, και θέλεις χρόνο να γιάνουν, θέλεις απλά μια αγκαλιά να σε κρατήσει, να σε ακούσει.
Κι αυτό δεν αφορά μόνο στο πένθος, αλλά συνήθως όλη μας τη στάση ζωής. Στο λέω για΄τι έχω διαβάσει τα θέματα για την οικογένεια που άνοιξες αλλά κι επειδή κι εμένα όλοι στην οικογένεια και στο φιλικό περιβάλλον με είχανε για εκείνη που \"δεν έχει ανάγκη\", \"αντέχει\", \"δεν χρειάζεται στήριξη\". Και για αυτό φταίω εγώ...

Ναι θα επιβιώσεις καλή μου. Ναι.
Αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο.
Η δύναμή μας δεν κρίνεται από αυτό που δείχνουμε στους άλλους, που πολλές φορές μπορεί να είναι και ψεύτικο. Αλλά κρίνεται από το πόσο τελικά είμαστε σε θέση να ζητήσουμε και στήριξη κάποιες φορές, όχι εξαρτητικά, αλλά στο μέτρο του φυσιολογικού, και από το πόσο ανταπεξερχόμαστε στις δυσκολίες. Πράγμα που εσύ το έχεις καταφέρει και με το παραπάνω.


\"Θα ακολουθησω την ανωνυμη στον δρομο της προετοιμασιας της μεχρι την 1η Νοεμβριου, και ετσι να νιωθω οτι δεν ειμαι μονη μου, εχω ολες εσας....... που μας νιωθετε, που ειστε εδω με μια γλυκεια σας λεξη να απαλυνετε τον πονο.\"

Κι εμένα με βοηθάτε σε ακριβώς αυτό το πράγμα...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> Κι η καρδιά σου είναι αυτή που θέλει να μιλησει, να κλάψει για λίγο, να αφεθεί, να νιώσει.


Σε μένα τουλάχιστον, ο χαμός της μαμάς, ενεργοποίησε έναν μηχανισμό του \"μη νιώθω κάνει τζιζ\". Είμαι σε φάση που αρχίζω να νιώθω γενικά. Μερικές φορές με τρομάζει και άλλες με λυτρώνει. Δυστυχως δεν μπορούμε να επιλέγουμε ότι νιώθουμε, όσο και αν το πολεμάμε.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Δυστυχως δεν μπορούμε να επιλέγουμε ότι νιώθουμε, όσο και αν το πολεμάμε.


Έχεις δίκιο Θεοφανία... Δεν ωφελεί να μας πολεμάμε. Υπάρχει λογος όταν δεν μπορούμε να βιώσουμε ένα συναίσθημα. Και το καλύτερο είναι να το αποδεχτούμε, κι όχι να μας πολεμήσουμε και να μας γεμίσουμε με ενοχές.

Εγώ αντίθετα βούτηξα στο συναίσθημα... Δεν ξέρω τελικά αν έκανα καλά, γιατί πήγα πίσω σε θέματα όπως οι πανικοί. 
Αλλά δεν ξέρω πως θα ήμουν σήμερα αν δεν επιχειρούσα εκείνη τη βουτιά. Ίσως καλύτερα, ίσως και χειρότερα. Αλλά κι εγώ ήμουν ή του ύψους ή του βάθους. Βούτηξα δηλαδή για τα καλά εκεί που στεκόμουν πάντα μόνο στην συναισθηματική επιφάνεια σε ότι πονάει και αυτό κλόνισε τις ισορροπίες μου, που ακόμα τις ψάχνω...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εγώ πάλι πέταξα μακριά του...Το κάνω πάντα στα άσχημα της ζωής, εν αντιθέσει με τα όμορφα που τα ζω σε όλη τους τη διάσταση. Μετά τη μαμά, είχα κόψει να νιώθω και τα όμορφα. Τώρα νομίζω πως βρίσκω ξανά τον εαυτό μου. Νομίζω.

----------


## anwnimi

\"Μετά τη μαμά, είχα κόψει να νιώθω και τα όμορφα.\"
Άρα καλή μου δεν είχες πετάξει μακριά του. Το βίωνες αλλά προσεκτικά. Ξέρεις, οι άνθρωποι που νομίζουν ότι δεν πονάνε, πονάνε περισσότερο.

Εγώ ούτε τα όμορφα ούτε τα άσχημα μπορούσα να ζήσω σε όλη τους τη διάσταση. Πριν το μπαμπά, μάλλον ήμουν αρκετά εκλογικευμένη... Σαν το μπαμπά μου :Smile: 

Χαίρομαι που λες ότι βρίσκεις ξανά τον εαυτό σου Θεοφανία! :Smile:  Πως ένας θάνατος σου αφαιρεί τόσα πολλά αλλά σου μαθαίνει μαθήματα ζωής...

----------


## melene

πολλες φορες ομως μπορουμε να ξεγελασουμε τα συναισθηματα μας.στην περιπτωση μου μετεφερα τον πονο απο ψυχικο σε σωματικο και ετσι αντεξα,ημουν δυνατη οπως με ηθελαν να ειμαι,να στηριξω την οικογενεια,μονο 14 ετων τοτε και το εκανα.με το που πεθανε εκατσα μπροστα απο τον καθρεφτη μου και μετα αρχισα το διαβασμα,δεν εκλαψα..επρεπε να στηριξω την μαμα και την αδερφη μου 6 χρονων ηταν..ειχαν τοσες απαιτησεις απο εμενα τοτε.δεν ειχα το περιθωριο να κλαψω,επρεπε να παρω εγω τον ρολο του.λυπαμαι γιατι δεν προλαβα να γνωρισω ενα τοσο αξιολογο ατομο,τον πατερα μου.
θελω καποια στιγμη εδω μεσα να του κανω ενα \'\'μνημοσυνο\'\',να πω ποσο ωραιος ανθρωπος ηταν,ποσο εξυπνος και ποσο μ\'αγαπουσε.τοτε ενιωθα πως επρεπε να φυγω και εγω μαζι του,ημουν μιση,κανενας δεν προκειται να μ\'αγαπησει οσο αυτος.μετα σκεφτηκα οτι πρεπει να συνεχισω,να ζει μεσα απο εμενα,εξαιρετικα δεσμευτικο.με εχει σημαδεψει ομως πια δεν με στεναχωρει,θυμωνω,επαψα να πιστευω απο τοτε στο θεο,ειναι αδικος,τοτε που τον ειχα περισσοτερο αναγκη μου τον πηρε,βεβαια ειναι τοσο εγωιστικο αυτο..το χειροτερο ειναι οτι σε καθε μου επιτυχια ενω παω να χαρω σκεφτομαι και αν ηταν εδω και ηταν περηφανος για εμενα ολα θα ηταν αλλιως.εχω αλλαξει,αναζητω αυτον τον θαυμασμο απο τους αλλους επειδη δεν μπορω να τον παρω απο το ενα και μοναδικο ατομο που θελω και αυτο με εχει επηρεασει σε ολα,στα παντα ακομα και στον τροπο που θα μιλησω,αναζητω την αναγνωριση..αν ηταν σημερα εδω μαζι μου αραγε θα ηταν υπερηφανος για εμενα?του εδωσα τοσες υποσχεσεις..

----------


## anwnimi

Μελένε, 
μένω έκπληκτη από το μεγάλο συναίσθημα ευθύνης που είχες ήδη από τα 14 σου. Αυτό φανερώνει ένα πολύ υπέυθυνο άτομο, δοτικό...Μπράβο σου καλή μου.
Κι εγώ αυτό το ρόλο νομίζω είχα από τότε που γεννήθηκα. Ότι δεν πρέπει να δημιουργώ ποτέ προβλήματα σπίτι, ένα σπίτι με ήδη πολλά προβλήματα. Με μια μαμά με ψυχοφάρμακα, με δύο γονείς στα μαχαίρια. Εγώ ήμουν η ελπίδα τους, η βιτρίνα τους στον κόσμο, η στήριξη της μαμάς.

Όμως έτσι με έμαθαν να μη ζητάω για τον εαυτό μου ποτέ τίποτα. Τίποτα απολύτως. Το ένιωθα μειονεξία αν τύχει και ζητήσω, αν τύχει και δείξω τα συναισθήματά μου. Μέχρι που έγινε το κλικ μέσα μου και έκανα στροφή 180 μοιρών. Δεν το μετάνιωσα, μέχρι στιγμής. Θα δείξει...

Νιώθεις θυμωμένη με το Θεό. Εγώ δεν το βλέπω εγωιστικο γιατί δεν ήταν μικρό αυτό που σου συνέβη. Κι εγώ, ενώ δεν πίστευα και ιδιαίτερα τότε στο Θεό, είχα απαρνηθεί οτιδήποτε είχε σχέση με θρησκεία έπειτα. Ήμουν θυμωμένη γιατί συνέχισε να μου δίνει λύπες, ενώ ήδη μου είχε φορτώσει αρκετές. Κάποια στιγμή όμως σκέφτηκα... είτε υπάρχει θεός είτε όχι, η ζωή μας δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου δεδομένη... Οπότε - καποια στιγμή μετά από αρκετό καιρό - αντί να γεμίζω με θυμό για την απώλεια του μπαμπά μου, άρχισα να νιώθω ευγνωμοσύνη για τα χρόνια που έζησα πλάι του (άλλοι δεν γνώρισαν καν γονείς) και για την κάθε μέρα που μου ξημερώνει (για άλλους δεν ξημερώνει καν). Και άρχισα να γεμίσω με την ελπίδα, ότι αφού η ζωή είναι πεπερασμένη, θα ζήσω όσο πιο όμορφα και γεμάτα μπορώ...

Μελένε μου, για να λες ότι επιδιώκεις την αναγνώριση, υποθέτω πως θα έχεις πετύχει ήδη αρκετά πράγματα. Εσύ το αναγνωρίζεις στον εαυτό σου; Κι αν ο μπαμπάκας σου ήταν εδώ, τι πιστεύεις πως θα σου έλεγε;

----------


## melene

τιποτα δεν εχω πετυχει ακομα γιατι απλα δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτο που πραγματικα θελω.ειμαι σκορπισμενη απο δω και απο κει..δεν ξερω τι θα μου ελεγε,δεν νομιζω οτι θα ενεκρινε τις επιλογες μου,τον τροπο ζωης μου σημερα.πολλες φορες ερχεται σοτν υπνο μου και με μαλωνει..μερικες αλλες μου ζηταει.
ολα εγιναν την ημερα της γιορτης μου,ετσι ξαφνικα,το δωρο μου να ταν αραγε?ειμασταν ολες μαζεμενες στο σπιτι εκεινη την ημερα.τα περισσοτερα τα εμαθα αφοτου πεθανε.
υπαρχει κατι που με ενοχλει,η μανα μου.τον διαβαλλει συνεχεια..αυτο δεν το αντεχω με τιποτα

----------


## melene

μια γευση θανατου σε κανει να ωριμασεις αποτομα.διεκοψα την εφηβεια μου και την περναω τωρα..
εχω πολλα συναισθηματα αναμεικτα.δεν ξερω τι επικρατει.τον ξεχναω και λυπαμαι..τον ξεχναω..
μου συνεβη πριν μερικα χρονια κατι τραγικο,με στοιχειωνει απο τοτε.αφου πεθανε,αφου εγινε η εκταφη,τον ειδα.ειδα τι απεμεινε και απο τοτε δεν μπορω να το βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου,για καποιο διαστημα δεν μπορουσα καν να κοιμηθω.αισθανομαι παρα πολυ ασχημα.μα τι στο καλο σκεφτομουν και το εκανα?απο τοτε αλλοιωθηκε ολη μου η πραγματικοτητα για αυτον,για εμενα..

----------


## RainAndWind

Μelene,νομίζω πως απώθησες το αισθήματα πένθους όταν τον έχασες και κάποια στιγμή αυτά έκαναν την παρουσία τους αισθητή,βυθίζοντάς σε στην αλλοτινή,απωθημένη θλίψη.Δεν είναι κακό που τουλάχιστον τώρα σου βγαίνουν όλ\'αυτά,για να ξεπεράσουμε τον πόνο,πρέπει να δώσουμε στον εαυτό μας την ευκαιρία να τον νιώσει.Μετά πρέπει να μάθουμε να τον διαχειριζόμαστε,συνήθως ο χρόνος αναλαμβάνει το ρόλο του μεγάλου γιατρού.
Είναι θετικό που ανοίγεσαι,που βγάζεις από μέσα σου όσα σε βασανίζουν για αρχή,όλα θα περάσουν,δώσε το χρόνο στον εαυτό σου να βρει πάλι την ισορροπία του.

----------


## melene

να \'σαι καλα!

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by melene_
> τιποτα δεν εχω πετυχει ακομα γιατι απλα δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτο που πραγματικα θελω.ειμαι σκορπισμενη απο δω και απο κει..
> 
> Μελενε, δηλαδή τι θα έπρεπε να είχες ήδη πετύχει στα 20-21 σου χρόνια; Από ότι θυμάμαι όσο σε διαβάζω είσαι φοιτήτρια. Οπότε πέτυχες το να περάσεις σε μια σχολή και συνεχίζεις τις σπουδές σου, αντιμετωπίζοντας παράλληλα και σημειώνοντας νίκες στο πρόβλημα των πανικών. Αν αυτό δεν είναι επιτυχία, τότε τι είναι για σένα;
> Το να βρεις τι πραγματικά θέλεις, καλώς ή κακώς, λίγοι άνθρωποι το έχουν καταφέρει να το βρουν σε μικρή ακόμα ηλικία. Κι εγώ ακόμα, που είμαι αρκετά μεγαλύτερή σου, το ψάχνω Μπορεί να είναι κουραστική αυτή η αναζήτηση, αλλά ταυτόχρονα είναι και συναρπαστική ώρες-\'ωρες... Φαντάσου έναν άνθρωπο που στα 20 του τα έχει όλα, τα έχει βρει όλα. Τι να περιμένει απο εκεί και πέρα; Δε θα ήταν κάπως μονότονο;
> 
> 
> δεν ξερω τι θα μου ελεγε,δεν νομιζω οτι θα ενεκρινε τις επιλογες μου,τον τροπο ζωης μου σημερα.πολλες φορες ερχεται σοτν υπνο μου και με μαλωνει..μερικες αλλες μου ζηταει.
> 
> ...

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by melene_
> μια γευση θανατου σε κανει να ωριμασεις αποτομα.διεκοψα την εφηβεια μου και την περναω τωρα..
> 
> Έχεις πολύ δίκιο. Η απώλεια μπορεί να κάνει τον άνθρωπο να ωριμάσει απότομα, αλλά παράλληλα σταματάει το χρόνο, και ίσως τον καθηλώνει στη χρονική εκείνη στιγμή, ή τον γυρνάει πολύ πίσω, σε μια άλλη χρονική φάση της ζωής του. Έτσι, φαίνεται σαν να έχει παγώσει η εξέλιξή του. Κι εγώ έτσι ένιωθα. Όταν τον έχασα, ένιωσα ότι ο χρόνος σταμάτησε για μένα για πάντα εκεί, στα 27. Και παράλληλα ζούσα τα 2, 3, 7, 18 μου χρόνια, με τις αναμνήσεις και τις φωτογραφίες του μπαμπά.
> 
> Μελένε μου, είναι πολύ καλό που περνάς έστω και τώρα την εφηβεία σου. Άλλωστε απέχεις χρονικά τόσο λίγο από εκείνη τη φάση. Πρέπει να την περάσεις. Να ευγνωμονείς που σου συμβαίνει τώρα αυτό και όχι στα 40 σου.
> Η ωρίμανση που λέγαμε, ίσως να επέρχεται μετά από έναν επαναπροσδιορισμό των αναγκών μας, των θέλω μας, των στόχων μας, της στάσης μας, της ζωής μας.
> Κι εγώ είμαι τώρα σαν σε μια 2η φάση εφηβείας, με έναν τέτοιο επαναπροσδιορισμό
> Μάλλον η απώλεια σε ταρακουνάει, να σκεφτείς, πολύ πιο σοβαρά αυτή τη φορά, πως πραγματικά θέλεις να ζήσεις, αφού σε κάνει να συνειδητοποιήσεις πως η ζωή δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου δεδομένη...
> ...

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Μelene,νομίζω πως απώθησες το αισθήματα πένθους όταν τον έχασες και κάποια στιγμή αυτά έκαναν την παρουσία τους αισθητή,βυθίζοντάς σε στην αλλοτινή,απωθημένη θλίψη.Δεν είναι κακό που τουλάχιστον τώρα σου βγαίνουν όλ\'αυτά,για να ξεπεράσουμε τον πόνο,πρέπει να δώσουμε στον εαυτό μας την ευκαιρία να τον νιώσει.Μετά πρέπει να μάθουμε να τον διαχειριζόμαστε,συνήθως ο χρόνος αναλαμβάνει το ρόλο του μεγάλου γιατρού.
> Είναι θετικό που ανοίγεσαι,που βγάζεις από μέσα σου όσα σε βασανίζουν για αρχή,όλα θα περάσουν,δώσε το χρόνο στον εαυτό σου να βρει πάλι την ισορροπία του.


Συμφωνώ RainAndWind...

----------


## anwnimi

Σαν σήμερα,
πριν από τρία χρόνια,
ήταν η τελευταία φορά που τα μάτια μου αντίκρυζαν τα δικά σου μάτια,
το πρόσωπό σου
που άκουγα τη φωνή σου
να φωνάζει το όνομά μου
και τρέχοντας,
σου αποκρίθηκα χαμογελώντας και πειρακτικά δυσανασχετώντας
Αχ, μπαμπά, άργησα!
Κι έκλεισα την πόρτα πίσω μου.
Για πάντα.

Άκουσα τη φωνή σου ξανά στο τηλέφωνό μου
μετά από λίγες μέρες
που πήρες απλά να μιλήσουμε.
Δε θυμάμαι πότε.
Δε θυμάμαι...

----------


## anwnimi

Επειδή σ\' αγαπώ...
ανατέλλεις τις νύχτες μου
Επειδή σ\' αγαπώ...
κομματιάζεις τις μνήμες μου
Επειδή σ\' αγαπώ...
δεν υπάρχει πια θάνατος
Στις μεγάλες σου νύχτες...
ξημερώνεις αθάνατος

Επειδή σ\'αγαπώ 
η ζωή ...συνεχίζεται
..............................

----------


## anwnimi

Χτες πριν κοιμηθώ η τελευταία σκέψη μου ξανά ήταν: έχω τόσο καιρό να ακούσω τη φωνή του!

Ξημερώματα ξυπνάω ταραγμένη...ήταν 6 παρά. Έβλεπα ένα όνειρο, στο οποίο ακουγόταν ολοκάθαρα η φωνή του στο διπλανό δωμάτιο και ήμουν τόσο χαρούμενη μα και μπερδεμένη που την άκουγα στο όνειρο και που είχε...ξαναγυρίσει.

Πως οι επιθυμίες του ψυχισμού μας γίνονται καμιά φορά όνειρα!...

----------


## Arsi

Γλυκιά μου ανώνυμη,θέλω να σου γράψω αλλά δεν ξέρω τι...

Πάντως έχεις δίκιο τα όνειρα πολλές φορές είναι πολύ λυτρωτικά,πολύ ξελαφρωτικά,απαντούν σε επιθυμίες(ή τις \'πραγματοποιούν\'),σε ερωτήματα....πολύ βοηθητικά για τον ψυχισμό μας.

Όνειρα γλυκά σου εύχομαι :Smile:

----------


## weird

\'\'...Αν ο Θεός ξεχνούσε για μιά στιγμή οτι είμαι μιά μαριονέτα φτιαγμένη από κουρέλια στα χέρια του και μου χάριζε ένα κομμάτι ζωή, ίσως δε θα έλεγα όλα αυτά που σκεφτόμουν αλλά σίγουρα θα σκεφτόμουν όλα αυτά που λέω εδώ...
Θα έδινα αξία στα πράγματα όχι γι\'αυτό που αξίζουν, αλλά γι\'αυτό που σημαίνουν...
Θα κοιμόμουν πιό λίγο, θα ονειρευόμουν πιό πολύ, θα άκουγα όταν οι άλλοι μιλούσαν και πόσο θα απολάμβανα ένα ωραίο παγωτό σοκολάτα!

Αν ο Θεός μου δώριζε ένα κομμάτι ζωή, θα ντυνόμουν λιτά, θα ξάπλωνα μπρούμυτα στον ήλιο, αφήνοντας ακάλυπτο όχι μονάχα το σώμα μα και τη ψυχή μου...

Θε μου να μπορούσα να έγραφα το μίσος μου πάνω στο πάγο και να περίμενα να βγει ο ήλιος για να ζεστάνει το πάγο! Θα ζωγράφιζα μ\'έν όνειρο του Βαν Γκογκ πάνω στα άστρα έν ποίημα του Μπενεντέτι κι ένα τραγούδι...

Θε μου αν είχα ένα κομάτι ζωή, δε θα άφηνα να περάσει μιά μέρα χωρίς να πω στους ανθρώπου οτι τους αγαπώ...
Στους ανθρώπου θα έδειχνα πόσο λάθος κάνουν να νομίζουν οτι παύουν να ερωτεύονται όταν γερνούν, χωρίς να καταλαβαίνουν οτι γερνούν όταν παύουν να ερωτεύονται.

Στο μικρό παιδί θα έδινα φτερά αλλα΄θα το άφηνα να μάθει μονάχο του να πετάει...

Έμθα πολλά από σας τους ανθρώπους. Έμαθα πως όλο θέλουν να ζήσουν στη κορυφή του βουνού, χωρίς να γνωρίζουν οτι η αληθινή ευτυχία βρίσκεται στο τρόπο που
κατεβαίνεις τις απόκρημνες πλαγιές...

Έμαθα πως οι ανθρώποι δικαιούνται να κοιτάει ο ένας τον άλλον από ψηλά, μόνο όταν πρέπει να τον βοηθήσει να σηκωθεί...

Να λες αυτό που νοιώθεις και να κάνεις πάντα αυτό που σκέφτεσαι...
Αν ήξερα οτι σήμερα θα ήταν η τελευταία φορά που θα σ\'έβλεπα να κοιμάσαι, θα σε αγκάλιαζα σφιχτά...θα έλεγα σ\'αγαπώ και δε θα υπέθετα ανόητα πως ήδη το ξέρεις...

Το αύριο δε τόχει εξασφαλίσει κανείς, ούτε νέος ούτε γέρος.Σήμερα μπορεί να είναι η τελευταία φορά που βλέπεις τους ανθρώπου πουν αγαπάς, γι\'αυτό μη περιμένεις
άλλο, κάντο σήμερα, γιατί αν το αύριο δεν έρθει ποτέ, θα μετανοιώσεις σίγουρα για τη μέρα που δε βρήκες χρόνο για ένα χαμόγελο, ένα φιλί...

Κράτα αυτούς που αγαπάς κοντά σου, πες τους ψιθυριστά πόσο πολύ τους χρειάζεσαι...κανείς δε θυμάται τις κρυφές σου σκέψεις, ζήατ από το Κύριο να σου δώσει τη δύναμη και την σοφία να εκφράσεις την αγάπη...\'\'


Το κείμενο αυτό είχα την τύχη να το διαβάσω πριν από πολύ καιρό εδώ στο forum...Φέρεται ότι είναι η αποχαιρετιστήρια επιστολή του συγγραφέα Γκαμπριέλ Γκαρσία Μάρκες που πάσχει από πολύ σοβαρή ασθένεια... Ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι δική του τι σημασία έχει; Είναι το πιο δυνατό κείμενο που έχω διαβάσει ποτέ και αξίζουν χίλια ευχαριστώ στο δημιουργό του...

Σ\'ευχαριστώ που είχες την φώτιση να χωρέσεις όλη την ουσία του κόσμου σε μία κόλλα χαρτί.

Ευχαριστώ και το φόρουμ που μου έχει δώσει την ευκαιρία να εκφραστώ πιο ελεύθερα, να έρθω σε επαφή με εσάς, με ανθρώπους που καταλαβαίνουν και να με πάει ένα βήμα πιο πέρα...

Σήμερα κάπου έτυχε να διαβάσω ότι ο Θεός για να μας δείξει ότι νοιάζεται όταν πονάμε για κάποιον που χάσαμε, μας στέλνεις φίλους για να μας παρηγορήσουν...

Ακόμα κι αν είναι έτσι, ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι, αν δεν υπάρχει, πάνω από όλα ευχαριστώ μια μεγάλη ψυχή που είχα την τύχη να γνωρίσω εδώ μέσα και είμαι σίγουρη πως
ξέρει ποια είναι...

Θα ήθελα να αφιερώσω και κάτι ακόμα σε κάποιον άλλο...


Σαν σήμερα...

Σαν σήμερα η ψυχή σου ελευθερώθηκε από τα γήινα δεσμά της... Ένα κρύο βράδυ του Νοέμβρη... Πέταξε σαν πουλί και ίσως βρήκε τον πατέρα που έχασες μικρός και τον μικρό αδερφό σου... Μπορεί να ανυπομονούσες να τους συναντήσεις κάποια μέρα όπως κι εγώ εσένα, ποιος ξέρει; Ποιος ξέρει τι αισθανόσουν εκείνη τη στιγμή;

Αν φοβήθηκες, αν τρόμαξες για αυτό το μακρινό σου ταξίδι; Εκείνο το τελευταίο δάκρυ που έχυσες λίγα λεπτά πριν ακουστεί η σειρήνα του ασθενοφόρου τι να σήμαινε άραγε; Άραγε με σκέφτηκες μια στιγμή πριν από το μακρινό σου ταξίδι; Άραγε με χρειάστηκες να σου κρατώ το χέρι λίγο πριν αναχωρήσεις; Άραγε ...;


Έφτασα αλλά ήταν πια αργά... Σου κράτησα το κρύο χέρι σου, σε έσφιξα όσο πιο δυνατά μπορούσα στην αγκαλιά μου, σε φίλησα όσο πιο πολύ μπορούσα, όσο δεν το έκανα ποτέ, αλλά το ταξίδι σου δεν μπορούσε να περιμένει περισσότερο. Είχες κιόλας φύγει... Δεν πρόλαβες να μου πεις ένα γεια κι εγώ να σου πω σ\'αγαπώ, ένα συγνώμη...

Να\'σαι καλά όπου κι αν είσαι. Δώσε μου τη δύναμη να κάνω πράξη αυτό που πάντα μου έλεγες. \"Εσύ να κοιτάς μπροστά, όχι πίσω\"

----------


## weird

Πόσο με συγκινεί γλυκιά μου,
αυτό το ιδιαίτερο μνημόσυνο το τόσο δικό σου.

Ο πατέρας σου ζεί μέσα σου.
Είναι ένα κομμάτι δικό σου.
Γελάει μαζί σου, 
κλαίει μαζί σου,
ταξιδεύει μαζί σου,
γαληνεύει μαζί σου.

Κατοικεί μέσα στην καρδούλα σου τώρα.
Μέσα στην σπάνια ομορφιά της καρδιάς σου.

 :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Γλυκιά μου ανώνυμη,θέλω να σου γράψω αλλά δεν ξέρω τι...
> 
> Πάντως έχεις δίκιο τα όνειρα πολλές φορές είναι πολύ λυτρωτικά,πολύ ξελαφρωτικά,απαντούν σε επιθυμίες(ή τις \'πραγματοποιούν\'),σε ερωτήματα....πολύ βοηθητικά για τον ψυχισμό μας.
> 
> Όνειρα γλυκά σου εύχομαι


Άρσι μου,
δε χρειάζεται να μου γράψεις τίποτα. Τα είπες όλα σε εκεινο το u2u, που μου είχες γράψει, με μια κουβέντα σου είπες κάτι πως το έβλεπες με τα δικά σου μάτια, που εγώ αμφέβαλα ή αγνοούσα. Και με ανακούφισες τόσο.
Σ\'ευχαριστώ κοπέλα μου.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πόσο με συγκινεί γλυκιά μου,
> αυτό το ιδιαίτερο μνημόσυνο το τόσο δικό σου.
> 
> Ο πατέρας σου ζεί μέσα σου.
> Είναι ένα κομμάτι δικό σου.
> Γελάει μαζί σου, 
> κλαίει μαζί σου,
> ταξιδεύει μαζί σου,
> ...


Aχ weird μου,
τα λόγια σου πάντα με βυθίζουν στο συναίσθημα...
Και χαίρομαι αυτό.
Μέχρι χτες νομίζω πως δεν ήμουν καθόλου σε επαφή. Ήθελα και δεν μπορούσα. Ένιωθα άσχημα.
Σήμερα είμαι αλλιώς...
Σ\'ευχαριστώ κοπέλα μου.
Για όλα.

----------


## nature

Ανώνυμη και εγώ θέλω να σου γράψω από χτες και δεν ξέρω τι. Σημασία έχει όμως ότι θέλω να σου γράψω.
Μου μετάδωσες τα συναισθήματά σου για τον αγαπημένο σου μπαμπά και σε σκέφτηκα πολύ αυτές τις μέρες. Tόσο εσένα όσο και τον μπαμπά σου. Είμαι πολύ δεμένη με τον ηλικιωμένο πατέρα μου και τα λόγια σου με συγκίνησαν και με ταρακούνησαν. 
Θα σου πω αυτό που είπα και στη weird. Όταν θυμόμαστε κάποιον τον κρατάμε ζωντανό, ανάμεσά μας.
Να είσαι πάντα καλά και να τον θυμάσαι με ζεστασιά και αγάπη.

----------


## anwnimi

Nature,
σ\'ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.
Είναι πολύ όμορφο και συγκινητικό που έχεις τον πατερούλη σου, που τον χαίρεσαι και που είστε και τόσο δεμένοι.
Εύχομαι να χαίρεστε και να ζείτε την κάθε σας στιγμή για πολλά πολλά ακόμα χρόνια, με υγεία :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Κάντε μια αγκαλιά απόψε, πέιτε μια γλυκιά κουβέντα στους αγαπημένους σας, όποιοι και να είναι αυτοί, είτε γονείς, είτε φίλοι, είτε εραστές.
Γιατί το μόνο που έχουμε σίγουρο σε αυτή τη ζωή είναι το τώρα
και τίποτα άλλο.

\"Θε μου αν είχα ένα κομάτι ζωή, δε θα άφηνα να περάσει μιά μέρα χωρίς να πω στους ανθρώπους οτι τους αγαπώ...\"

 :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Να\'σαι καλά όπου κι αν είσαι. Δώσε μου τη δύναμη να κάνω πράξη αυτό που πάντα μου έλεγες. \"Εσύ να κοιτάς μπροστά, όχι πίσω\"


Μπαμπά, 
μπαμπά μου
ακολούθησα τη συμβουλή σου 
αλλά αντίστροφα.

Χρειάστηκε να κοιτάξω πίσω
πολύ πίσω
τόσο πίσω 
που πονούσε
πολύ
μάτωνα
έκλαιγα
αλλά τελικά
αυτό που έδωσε σήμερα
μια ανακούφιση
ένα θάρρος
να κοιτάξω 
το αύριο
το μπροστά
με αισιοδοξία.

Αχ μπαμπά μου
κάποτε 
κι εγώ σαν εσένα
κλείδωνα το παρελθόν
στο πιο απόμερο
απόκρυφο
σεντούκι της σκέψης
και της ψυχής μου
δεν το άντεχα
πονούσε αβάσταχα.
Όπως κι εσύ
κάθε φορά 
που χρειαζόταν να αναφερθείς
στο παρελθόν
σε κάτι που βίωσες
το πρόσωπό σου
σκοτείνιαζε
πονούσε
έχω την εικόνα του εμπρός μου
αλλά δεν το άφηνες
δεν το άφηνες
το καταχώνιαζες
δε με άφηνες
δε με \'αφηνες
να το μοιραστώ.

Τελικά μπαμπά
χρειάστηκε να κοιτάξω πίσω
για να κοιτάξω μπροστά.

Άλλη μια αντίφαση
μεταξύ μας.
Τελικά συμφωνούσαμε
πάντα
διαφωνώντας.

Ένα χαμόγελο σου στέλνω.
Να\'σαι καλά
όπου και να\'σαι.
Ίσως
καποτε
να τα ξαναπούμε...

----------


## blDaizy

......Ωρες ώρες αναρωτιέμαι ....\"Θα ήταν καλύτερο αν δεν υπήρχε ο ......θάνατος?\" ή έστω κάτι να γινόταν και να αλλάζαμε \"διαστάσεις\" όποτε έχουμε ανάγκη να έρθουμε σε έπαφη με τους αγαπημένους μας ...έτσι απλά και χωρίς φόβο ...απλά να το κάναμε.... Anwnimi δεν μπορώ να συμπάσχω μαζί σου 100% ακόμα....αλλά έχω παρόμοιες εμπειρίες ...Δεν ξέρω πραγματικά όταν έρθει η ώρα και για μένα να βιώσω κάτι τέτοιο με έναν απότους γονείς μου... πως θα καταφέρω να ορθοποδήσω....πραγματικά αναρωτιέμαι!

----------


## anwnimi

blDaizy,
όταν θα έρθει εκείνη η ώρα, που εύχομαι να είναι στα βαθιά σου γεράματα, 
θα πονέσεις, θα ματώσεις, θα ξεσκιστείς ίσως,
μα θα τα καταφέρεις...
Μπορεί και να εκπλαγείς γι\'αυτό, μπορεί και να νιώσεις ενοχές, αλλά 
θα τα καταφέρεις.

Ένας στίχος από ένα τραγούδι λέει:
\"Σου\'πα θα πεθάνω αν σκοτωθείς
κι όμως ...έχω ζήσει\"





Αν δεν υπήρχε ο θανατος
δε θα χάναμε ποτέ κάποιον από κοντά μας
δε θα μας χάνανε ποτέ ούτε εμάς
ίσως να μοιάζει η αθανασία η απόλυτη ευτυχία
αλλά είναι;
Νομίζω πως όχι :Frown: 
Εϊναι από τα παράδοξα της ύπαρξης.
Θέλω την αθανασία 
αλλά ξέρω πως ούτε και αυτή θα με οδηγήσει στην ευτυχία
γιατί αν ήμουν αθάνατος
η ζωή θα ήταν δεδομένη για πάντα
δε θα με ένοιαζε πως θα ζήσω
μπορεί και να κουραζόμουν
γιατί για πάντα θα είχα χρόνο...

----------

